# Vince not happy with Batista not being over



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

He's not the same Batista from 2010 that's for damn sure, i do find it funny how he was more of a top priority than Sting vs Undertaker.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How did he expect fans to react? Batista came back when no one was begging for him and he won the Rumble 6 days after his return instead of the guy who everyone loves :drake2


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Knowing Vince, he probably blames Batista rather than himself or his brainless creative team.

What do you expect, you old moron? That's what you deserve for shoving him in our faces. When even the little kiddies don't want him, there's a problem.

fpalm


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

You don't say. And here i was thinking he'd be doing cartwheels. Isn't my face red.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe that'll teach him a valuable lesson in the future about guaranteeing people things in contracts and not being able to change your plans because of it.

You have the most over wrestler in a decade and the crowd are hijacking shows because he's not at the top of the card, and you think giving a shitty 45 year old former star who nobody ever asked to see back a guaranteed Rumble win, WWE title win and WrestleMania main event just because he's got big muscles and he used to hang out with Triple H. They could've easily given him a main event match without having him win the Rumble in his first match back, people would've accepted it for the most part and said of course, he's a big deal, but no, they had to stick him where he didn't belong and they're paying the price for it.

You deserve what you get sometimes when you're this inept at booking.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol how is it Batista's fault


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah... really? How could they not have foreseen this? Batista's only ever been above average due to his massive frame, which he doesn't have anymore. He's a subpar wrestler, he's clearly not in form for good matches, and the booking's been abysmal, as usual.
I'll be ordering some CHIKARA DVDs, I guess.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

The most glaring problem I believe is the lack of any motivation and a real story environment that makes sense for him to be there.

Why is he here?, just because he feels like it?

Why should we care?, apart from him being catapulted into the main event of wrestlemania.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

That evil Vince is finally paying for pushing a main event face that will teach him for not pushing our favourite 5'7-5'11 midcarder heels/indy guys!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Perhaps they brought him back too early. He's not a household name due to his films like The Rock was, so it was easy for the kids to get on his bandwagon as well as the veteran fans. Dave might've got a bigger pop after Guardians Of The Galaxy is released, which I think will raise his public profile somewhat.

But yeah at the moment, zero fucks are given about him.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Weird thing is that Vince has always, always been so protective of creative control at the very top having battled just about all of his top stars over it at some point or the other. I never really understood how Batista of all people was given such a massive degree of control over his direction with the company. 

Creative control was one reason for never signing Sting. It was a significant reason for losing Austin. A constant, never ending battle with the likes of Hogan and Warrior. 

Who knows what transpired to lead to this contract, but I remember that at some point last year reports started coming in that Vince was struggling to sign top stars for WMXXX and it seems to me like he panicked and had a major brain fart in his panic. But no matter what, that still doesn't justify booking him straight into a Rumble win and main event at Mania. 

This years WM is shaping up to be a huge clusterfuck relative to its overall billing and hype. Extremely underwhelming at this point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> The most glaring problem I believe is the lack of any motivation and a real story environment that makes sense for him to be there.
> 
> Why is he here?, just because he feels like it?
> 
> Why should we care?, apart from him being catapulted into the main event of wrestlemania.


To be honest, it's not like they booked The Rock with some serious motivations or a strong creative direction either. 

Someone managed to convince Vince (or he convinced himself) that Batista is as big as the Rock and he fell for it.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I feel sorry for Batista, he probably had so much smoke blown up his ass. 

Should have turned him heel the next night on RAW. 

The WWE is fucking dumb.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is what Vince got for not listening to the fans. After Summerslam last year it was pretty obvious that Daniel Bryan had to be in Mania's main event judging from the fans' reactions. The Authority storyline was so simple. Even if Trips wanted to be in mania have him hold the titles in abeyance and have Daniel Bryan fight him to win them. Of course this would mean Trips losing to D-Bry so I'm not sure how that would work but anyhow, you guaranteed Batista a mania win :lmao You shot your ownself in the foot.

And to add insult to injury the first person he feuds with is Del Rio? Ring Announcer is more over than he is Del Rio? :lol And Vince wonders why no one gives a shit? Your first clue Vince was at Rumble when the crowd was chanting for Bryan the whole night and when it came down to the final two in the ring, the crowd was backing the heel. I mean, I'm sure if Santino and Batista had been the final two the crowd would've chanted Santino.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Batista isn't being perceived as a big star because he isn't a big star. 

WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK :draper2


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Brisbayne said:


> Yeah... really? How could they not have foreseen this? Batista's only ever been above average due to his massive frame, which he doesn't have anymore.


True I heard he was being treated for anorexia 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe that'll teach him a valuable lesson in the future about guaranteeing people things in contracts and not being able to change your plans because of it.


Should of offered him Yoshi Tatsu's contract



Klee said:


> S*hould have turned him heel the next night on RAW.
> *
> The WWE is fucking dumb.


That way it will be cooler to cheer for him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

guru of wrestling said:


> Should of offered him Yoshi Tatsu's contract


fpalm

No, you give him a different main event than the title match, that's it. The title match is Bryan's, and that's not me being a Bryan mark because I hate him and honestly, I'd rather he got fired than anything else, but the fans demand it and you have to give the fans what they want. And it isn't some small pocket, either, it's every crowd in the country.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm
> 
> No, you give him a different main event than the title match, that's it. The title match is Bryan's, and that's not me being a Bryan mark because I hate him and honestly, I'd rather he got fired than anything else, but the fans demand it and you have to give the fans what they want. And it isn't some small pocket, either, it's every crowd in the country.


Would you follow that same idea if it was Jeff Hardy in the place of Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. Jeff Hardy may be the worst wrestler of all time but he's still a draw and if an act makes you money, it's your job to push him. I'm not gonna ask them to do it because I hate Jeff Hardy, and frankly, I hate Daniel Bryan, and frankly, for that matter, I hate Batista, but regardless, whichever act is hot, whichever act the people want is the one who should be pushed to the top. It's Bryan.

You want these hijackings to stop, put the title on Bryan at Mania and keep it on him for a couple of months. Then you can take it off him and put it on somebody who's tall.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Is Vince upset because he can't control us ALL like puppets? F*ck him. And f*ck his old a*s opinion. The guy would rather watch promos about the NAO nearly sh*tting themselves rather than give Sandow TV time.

Batista is also awful and is not a top tier star hence why nobody is bothering to cheer him, infact he just makes people angry. There is only one way his run is going to work and that's turn him heel but NOOOOOOOOOOO he's got a movie to promote. #Priorities


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Weird thing is that Vince has always, always been so protective of creative control at the very top having battled just about all of his top stars over it at some point or the other. *I never really understood how Batista of all people was given such a massive degree of control over his direction with the company. *
> 
> Creative control was one reason for never signing Sting. It was a significant reason for losing Austin. A constant, never ending battle with the likes of Hogan and Warrior.
> 
> ...


HHH and Stephanie McMahon are to mostly blame for this. Vince has given some key responsibilities behind the scenes to Stephanie and Paul and somehow convinced Vince to have Batista signed with guarantees.


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty much what Pyro said. 
Also a large draw of Batista was his spear and powerbomb (yeah cheap pops but whatever). His Spear on Reigns in the rumble was terrible and his powerbomb hasn't been executed properly a single time yet. When you are severely limited as a performer, you better make sure your finishers are still excellent. After all, what else does the guy have anymore?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol, I blame the skinny jeans he wore on his return.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NapperX said:


> HHH and Stephanie McMahon are to mostly blame for this. Vince has given some key responsibilities behind the scenes to Stephanie and Paul and somehow convinced Vince to have Batista signed with guarantees.


The day those two take over the company is the day it starts going belly up imo.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, such a shocker 

That is what you get when you don't give people what they want Vince. Or is that a show business motto you've forgotten? You know....giving people what they want.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

well played vince.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti @ thinking Batista is on the same level as Rock, Austin, or Taker. And given the DB situation, Vince really should have known better. Batista vs Sheamus, build that, or whatever.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

The problem is that Vince let Triple H bring him back and give him everything in the first place.

Triple H and Stephanie are completely inept at running things. If anything the whole Authority angle only furthers my statement. Those two got no idea what are they doing.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Wagg said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/vince-happy-top-wwe-star-titus-vs-darren-talk/
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you shove him down our throats and winning the Rumble one week after his return.


Yup. WWE took a risk (financially as well) and it didn't pave out. Batista wasn't gone long enough, nor did he make Rocky's impact while he was here. Oh, and people didn't want him to win the Rumble lol. They cheered everyone over him.

And the worst part is they can't turn him heel, since Orton's a heel. And Orton ain't droppen it at EC, not after losing consecutive matches before the PPV.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

darksideon said:


> He's not the same Batista from 2010 that's for damn sure, i do find it funny how he was more of a top priority than Sting vs Undertaker.


Imo the problem is they are trying to make him look like a bigger star than he actually was.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

fpalm dailywrestlingnews. You people would believe everything.

Batista has been the top rated part of RAW everytime since his return. No one has come close. Pretty sure Vince sees the ratings.

This whole superior crowd reaction crap in the IWC seems to have become one big desperate cry for attention, because basically that is the only thing your favourites ever manage to accomplish. They can't move ratings, neither can they draw PPV buys. Its always just the crowd response, isn't it? Ofcourse if the same applies to someone else, say like Ryback back in 2012 who was super over, we all collectively shit on him instead calling him overrated, overpushed and underserving of the spot. Just pathetic how this community works.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

CYC said:


> lol how is it Batista's fault


He knew he would be taking a spot. Winning the rumble, going into the main event of Mania, he knew that meant someone in his spot was going to miss out. 

He isn't completely innocent from this especially after all his "I hate pg WWE that isn't me" shtick he was doing after he left.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

they should feel Ashamed and replan everything, hoping that time will allow them to take batista back and use him as a surprise return in raw after mania instead


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Jeff Hardy may be the worst wrestler of all time but he's still a draw and if an act makes you money, it's your job to push him. I'm not gonna ask them to do it because I hate Jeff Hardy, and frankly,


Glad we agree Jeff Hardy is main event material and deserved the push



FalseKing said:


> The problem is that Vince let Triple H bring him back and give him everything in the first place.
> 
> Triple H and Stephanie are completely inept at running things. If anything the whole Authority angle only furthers my statement. Those two got no idea what are they doing.


Source where Vince,Batista,Steph or Triple H said this plz


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not even Batista's fault.. It is WWE's for not realizing how throwing him over the likes of fan favorites would put him "over" with the fans.. When it has ended in a crazy negative reaction for him when he appears because it reminds them of that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

guru of wrestling said:


> Glad we agree Jeff Hardy is main event material and deserved the push


I absolutely did NOT agree with that. He's just popular, and unfortunately, when the fans don't know any better, you have to go with it. Jeff Hardy doesn't belong in a ring, let alone main eventing. The only thing he deserves is a foot shoving his ass out the door. Whether he ends up getting it is another story.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Leave dave alone.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Maybe that'll teach him a valuable lesson in the future about guaranteeing people things in contracts and not being able to change your plans because of it.*
> 
> You have the most over wrestler in a decade and the crowd are hijacking shows because he's not at the top of the card, and you think giving a shitty 45 year old former star who nobody ever asked to see back a guaranteed Rumble win, WWE title win and WrestleMania main event just because he's got big muscles and he used to hang out with Triple H. They could've easily given him a main event match without having him win the Rumble in his first match back, people would've accepted it for the most part and said of course, he's a big deal, but no, they had to stick him where he didn't belong and they're paying the price for it.
> 
> You deserve what you get sometimes when you're this inept at booking.


There's a bigger chance of Cesaro ending The Streak than Vince McMahon ever learning his lessons.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Jof said:


> fpalm dailywrestlingnews. You people would believe everything.
> 
> Batista has been the top rated part of RAW everytime since his return. No one has come close. Pretty sure Vince sees the ratings.
> 
> This whole superior crowd reaction crap in the IWC seems to have become one big desperate cry for attention, because basically that is the only thing your favourites ever manage to accomplish. They can't move ratings, neither can they draw PPV buys. Its always just the crowd response, isn't it? Ofcourse if the same applies to someone else, say like Ryback back in 2012 who was super over, we all collectively shit on him instead calling him overrated, overpushed and underserving of the spot. Just pathetic how this community works.


there's some kind of intelligence in the forum...
I m astonished as people here think WWE reads the forum and take ideas from here :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Jof said:


> fpalm dailywrestlingnews. You people would believe everything.
> 
> Batista has been the top rated part of RAW everytime since his return. No one has come close. Pretty sure Vince sees the ratings.


i haven't seen quarter ratings for months so please link where batista is the top rated part of raw everytime. if that were the case why is his screen time becoming less and less every week to a point its now just a 20 second backstage skit.

batista was on the houseshow circuit this week and wwe drew the average they always do in phoenix/vegas. msg in a few weeks with batista advertised for over a month was doing so well they had to move bryan to that show...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Idiots if true.

They're the ones who completely overestimated him.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Well go ahead and fire your son-in-law for signing off on Batista's ridiculous demands, DO IT VINCE.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Did the WWE / Vince honestly think Batista was on the same level as the Rock or something? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe that'll teach him a valuable lesson in the future about guaranteeing people things in contracts and not being able to change your plans because of it.
> 
> You have the most over wrestler in a decade and the crowd are hijacking shows because he's not at the top of the card, and you think giving a shitty 45 year old former star who nobody ever asked to see back a guaranteed Rumble win, WWE title win and WrestleMania main event just because he's got big muscles and he used to hang out with Triple H. They could've easily given him a main event match without having him win the Rumble in his first match back, people would've accepted it for the most part and said of course, he's a big deal, but no, they had to stick him where he didn't belong and they're paying the price for it.
> 
> You deserve what you get sometimes when you're this inept at booking.



Yep.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I absolutely did NOT agree with that. He's just popular, and unfortunately, when the fans don't know any better, you have to go with it. Jeff Hardy doesn't belong in a ring, let alone main eventing. The only thing he deserves is a foot shoving his ass out the door. Whether he ends up getting it is another story.


Like you said if they are popular they should get the title just like how you hate bryan but he should be champion/competing for the championship


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Guardians of the Galaxy even a big deal movie? Does it have a big comic book following? 

Also Batista's foray into MMA was pretty much an embarrassment, he gassed terribly and had trouble beating a guy who looked like Bastion Booger. 

He's just not the big time cross over star Vince thought he was. Vince thought he was getting Rock v2.0 or something.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe that'll teach him a valuable lesson in the future about guaranteeing people things in contracts and not being able to change your plans because of it.
> 
> You have the most over wrestler in a decade and the crowd are hijacking shows because he's not at the top of the card, and you think giving a shitty 45 year old former star who nobody ever asked to see back a guaranteed Rumble win, WWE title win and WrestleMania main event just because he's got big muscles and he used to hang out with Triple H. They could've easily given him a main event match without having him win the Rumble in his first match back, people would've accepted it for the most part and said of course, he's a big deal, but no, they had to stick him where he didn't belong and they're paying the price for it.
> 
> You deserve what you get sometimes when you're this inept at booking.


you think they would've learned from wcw


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> you think they would've learned from wcw


They seem to be well aware of it and still making the same mistakes. 

I mean in their own rise and fall DVD they acknowledged repeatedly that "some guys at the top hogged the spotlight", "had guaranteed contracts", "failed to make new stars".

My only guess at this point is HHH over-hyping the guy.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Good. fucking vince senile old man doesn't think.

Who was Batista suppose to be over with? The 18+ that is the majority and did not like him in 2010?

Or the little kids who are teenagers now and probably no longer watch or care. 4 years is a long time in the tv world.



Reaper Jones said:


> They seem to be well aware of it and still making the same mistakes.
> 
> I mean in their own rise and fall DVD they acknowledged repeatedly that "some guys at the top hogged the spotlight", "had guaranteed contracts", "failed to make new stars".
> 
> My only guess at this point is HHH over-hyping the guy.


Vince cares about one thing only and that is making stock holders happy. That's why guys like Orton, hhh and Cena have been able to hog the spot light for so long. WWE plays it safe. Every move and push has to be calculated with risk/reward. WWE going public killed the brand imo. Their biggest mistake ever.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Guardians of the Galaxy even a big deal movie?



A Marvel movie, budget close to $150 million not a bif deal movie? 

:ti


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> A Marvel movie, budget close to $150 million not a bif deal movie?
> 
> :ti


Huge movie and great opportunity for Batista for sure. Unfortunately, even in the trailer, the Racoon out-performed Batista massively. Sad really that an animated mammal is more heavily featured than the future WWE Champion.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> A Marvel movie, budget close to $150 million not a bif deal movie?
> 
> :ti


Waterworld had a big budget as well. Besides I'm legit asking the question as I never heard of the (comic?)book before I read about Batista being cast in it a year or so ago. It's not a main stream crossover type like Spiderman or Superman or Avengers etc.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

what did he expect it is the equivalent of the ultimate warrior returning and winning the 1998 royal ruble instead of austin


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

Really...Really...Really?

I'm starting to get this picture of Vince as being shut up in this huge room with no windows and only a small TV that is on a constant cycle of WWE 98-02. You've lost it, old man.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Waterworld had a big budget as well. Besides I'm legit asking the question as I never heard of the (comic?)book before I read about Batista being cast in it a year or so ago. It's not a main stream crossover type like Spiderman or Superman or Avengers etc.


The movie is unquestionably a big deal.

Whether big Dave's part is a big deal, that's open to question. I suspect, given he's playing a superhero, Vince has his panties in a bunch over the fact one of Hollywoods new superheros is getting booed out of every venue he walks into live on TV. Because that is a PR disaster and guaranteed they are getting heat from the Movie production.

Its likely why batista got so butthurt over it too.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Vince cares about one thing only and that is making stock holders happy. That's why guys like Orton, hhh and Cena have been able to hog the spot light for so long. WWE plays it safe. Every move and push has to be calculated with risk/reward. WWE going public killed the brand imo. Their biggest mistake ever.


I honestly don't even wanna complain about Cena/Orton hogging the spotlight. I don't remember where, but I remember Vince claiming in some footage that Cena was a "stop-gap" face at a time when he was short on stars. He didn't word it that way, but that's how it came across. I think it was in the 50 years DVD. 

I know full well that Bryan isn't going to be able to sustain the kind of stardom that's required to be the face. 

Batista would've drawn significantly better had he been put in the same league as the legends going up against anyone outside of the championship scene. People aren't rejecting Batista as a star as much as they're rejecting him being in the championship scene which absolutely no one's right now except Daniel Bryan's. 

The timing to bring back Batista was ok ... fans would've accepted him (they did pop for him the moment he entered), but then boom. He hugs HHH and lays out his booking plans right there within the first minute of a terribly bland promo in skinny jeans. 

And everybody went "oh shit. this is bad.". It's not that the fans aren't accepting him, it's that they've openly rejected him being in a pot that belongs to their favourite. He should've gone up against the streak, or even HHH or somebody bigger outside of the championship scene and would've gotten over.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

SIMPLE FIX.... The Night After the Elimination Chamber have Batista demand a title shot or have him take out Christan and beat Orton for the Belt.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MANTI TEO said:


> SIMPLE FIX.... The Night After the Elimination Chamber have Batista demand a title shot or have him take out Christan and beat Orton for the Belt.


How is a simple fix when since before the Rumble they've advertised him as challenging whomever has the belt in the _main event _of wrestlemania. They've been explicit and categorical about that advertisement and it would be a huge turnaround. The right one. But highly unlikely.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone with half a brain could see that Batista wasn't the right guy to be main eventing Wrestlemania. 

His return didn't feel as big as it should have and the crowd were almost unanimously in favour of having someone else in his place. So it's not really a huge surprise that they haven't taken to him, he pales in comparison to some of the fan favourites in the company. Bryan, CM Punk (when he was around), John Cena or even Sheamus would have been a far better choice. It must be frustrating for the company to see their chosen guy getting such a mild reaction but in all honestly, they should have known better.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

MANTI TEO said:


> SIMPLE FIX.... The Night After the Elimination Chamber have Batista demand a title shot or have him take out Christan and beat Orton for the Belt.


the simple fix is to have Bryan's match go on last and for him to win and the last shots of WM is a 70k chanting Yes!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> A Marvel movie, budget close to $150 million not a bif deal movie?
> 
> :ti


Big deal or not that doesn't mean it will be successful. Daredevil had an 80 million budget a decade ago and it wasn't a run away success.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Winning the Rumble and main eventing WM ruined his return. It's Bryan's moment.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's because HE ISN'T A BIG STAR. lulz


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Big deal or not that doesn't mean it will be successful. Daredevil had an 80 million budget a decade ago and it wasn't a run away success.


It looks good ... has the makings of a cult classic .. but by that very nature of it, it'll probably not break even (over-bloated budget for the kind of movie it is).

Irony is that everyone that's reviewed the trailer has called it a movie about "marvel's B-rated" superheroes. :lmao Oh the irony.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Who cares if the movie is a success or not. Batista ain't even close to be the main character of that movie. Some people may not even recognize him with all the makeup.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly leaving Bryan out of the rumble to begin with and trying to shaft him into the mid-card was a Homer Simpson esque mistake. Not to mention Batista has no place anywhere right now. This Authority storyline has been going on since Summerslam and looked like it was designed to turn Bryan in a major main event player but then Batista comes along and he's like lulz I'll do it! No-one wants him around right now and definitely not main eventing Mania with the awful presence he's shown so far.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't understand how there is the confusion about Batista's status level. He's not Hogan, Austin, Rock, Sting, HBK, etc...these guys truly are immortal. They could be 100 years old and most wrestling fans would lose their minds at the sight of them in a WWE ring. 

Batista is a guy that had a cute little run and was never really that big of a deal and sure enough still isn't really that big of a deal. The fact that he would come back and be any bigger and better and more desired then he was before is ridiculous. It also speaks to a certain level of desperation. Why this confuses anyone confuses me.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I never thought I would say this, but Vince lacked a lot of vision by booking Batista like this. This is not the Vince McMahon I know.


----------



## BadAssBillyGunn (Aug 4, 2013)

Batista should be fired.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> I never thought I would say this, but Vince lacked a lot of vision by booking Batista like this. This is not the Vince McMahon I know.


Vince's forte has always been in running a successful business and promoting stars that got over. He can capitalize on what's already over or successful, but he has shown very little ability to actually predict who will get over, or back the guy who is getting over. I've felt that Vince has always been conservative by nature. He's brilliant in that when he has something to work with he can make it better, but not when he's had to build someone up from scratch .. of course outside of the business as a whole. He's a commandant of exceptional business ideas, but not the best judge of talent. 

I think Vince Russo claimed that McMahon wasn't high on Austin and thought he wasn't a good promo even after that ground-breaking 3:16 promo he made. There's always a chance Russo is lying, but given how Vince almost always seems to be a bit behind his own stars getting over I think that he lacks predictive power of who is getting over and who's not, but he definitely has a nose for running a super successful organization.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Get Bryan entered into a Wrestlemania Money In The Bank Ladder Match. Have him win it.

If Punk comes back, have him face HHH at Mania. If not, have Bryan do it. Have Bryan win, just to keep the ball rolling.

Regardless, at the end of Batista/Whomever(Orton), have Batista win, then have Bryan cash in and send everyone home happy.

Or, make Wrestlemania shite by letting Batista walk out as champion, then at the following Raw(which if its anything like the last two Raws that followed Mania, better than the PPV itself), have Bryan cash in and win it.

It'll be like Ziggler's cash in x20


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista needs to start wrestling on tv if he wants to get over (stand tall with other babyfaces against the Shield, remember how much that helped Team Hell No back in the day).


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

After TLC, a lot of folks were thinking to themselves "Ok, time to get the Road to Wrestlemania started!! Bryan or Punk to win the Rumble, the Authority is gonna get more evil and cause Vince to come back, the Shield and the Wyatts are gonna tangle FINALLY, and it's gonna happen at Mania, and we get to see Lesnar and the Undertaker soon, maybe even Hogan and STING!!!" 

Not everyone thought like this, of course, but enough to create a lot of reasonable expectations.

Instead ALL we get is "Batista is coming back, remember him??!! No one has asked for him, really, but he's cool and used to play second fiddle to John Cena!! Triple H will vouch for him."

Can you blame ANYONE for being pissed???


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

It's not going to get any better, guaranteed. This Batista return as a beloved 'badass' baby face will be a huge flop. I would change him up completely, although I'm not just suggesting the lazy 'heel turn!' formula. Pushed as a main event, full-time face in 2014 is not the role for Batista.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's their fault for treating him like a bigger star than he really is. They booked him to win the Rumble pretty much immediately after he returned and _handed_ him a shot at the title, that's some Rock/Lesnar level treatment right fucking there, despite Batista being nowhere near their level.

In fact, I'd say he's received better treatment than both The Rock and Lesnar. At least Rocky had to wrestle a couple of matches first before getting a title shot and poor old Lesnar hasn't even had a fucking look in yet.

You gave the main event of perhaps the biggest Mania yet to a guy who had only been back a week and you grossly overestimated his popularity, putting no effort into finding out if the fans even give a fuck about him first. Well fucking done.

This is what you get when you book like retards.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HERE'S MY 2 CENTS:

Batista is still regardless a pretty big name...BUT..he came in at the wrong place, wrong time. The way he was brought back and the timing was what fucked his appeal with the crowd:

A) He should have been Introduced much better than simply hugging TRIPLE H Upon his return. His return was forgettable and un motivating.
B) Should not have been thrown immediately in the Royal Rumble
C) Should not have been given an immediate Mania Spot at a time where others before him have been the center of the WWE and suddenly they are given a backseat to this guy lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

He shouldn't be, im guessing Batista was a big investment and so far the reaction to him by the audience has gone down sour, I mean they even left him pretty much of the go-home show for Elimination Chamber, that tells you what his value is right now which isn't that much when you can afford to leave him off the broadcast. 

I think Rock or Austin coming in and winning the Royal Rumble and headlining WrestleMania and likely to go on and win the championship would receive criticism at this point, doing it with a guy a couple tiers below that (who in honesty the crowd wasn't craving for him to return) and your not going to get the best reception. 

Even with all that, the way the actually built the situation up was quite possibly the worst! I mean had you done an angle where Bryan is in the Rumble during the earlier part and lasts for about 40 minutes before Kane comes down to eliminate him and followed up by Triple H being the one to actually distract him, they could have atleast made an angle out of it instead of trying to make people forget about the current most captivating character on the show. 

Along with Batista being a surprise return would have made the fans reaction to him much better than it was. 

Overall though, don't bring back past guys for the WrestleMania main event unless there name is Rock, Austin or Undertaker.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

It's just staggering to me that WWE didn't learn from two of their most memorable endings at WrestleMania: X (Bret finally getting his title back after a year-long climb) and XX (Benoit finally getting the title after a career of trying). Bryan winning at XXX should have been booking 101, but instead, we'll get Batista. Spare me.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

batista called triple h the Michael Jordan of wrestling in triple h's documentary. the moment he said that trips ran to vince and said we need batista back


----------



## Spade360 (Aug 10, 2013)

I would love to tell vince in person that batista is the reason ill be getting mania for free this year. And thanks for giving away shield vs wyatts. Perfect timing.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nobody asked for Batista come back, in fact nobody gives a fuck about him. Vince is delusional if he really thought that Batista was gonna be over in 2014. The worst decision he's made in a long time is signing Batista back and writing it into his contract that's he's gonna main event wrestlemania. Nobody needed to return at all, WWE have enough talented performers to have a great wrestlemania without old guys needing to return.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well this is what you get, Batista is no megastar and he doesn't have the starpower enough to have WM revolve around him, it's too forced especially when you got a guy like Danial Bryan who at this point is so over that calling him over is an understatement

Vince gonna Vince I guess


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

screw Vince McMahon..

THANK YOU, CM PUNK. Our Modern Savior. You stood up to those, erm... whatever. but you deserve the best.. clearly, you were being misused.. A LOT. I mean, Freakin' MIZ MAIN EVENTS OVER PUNK? Lmfao. Vince hates Punk, like really hate him. but Knows the fans LOVE him, so he keeps him, but finally Punk grew tired.. honestly, this is the wake up call Vince needs. WWE Sucks right now, without Punk, it's LOSING Viewers, not a lot, but it ain't gaining AT ALL. 

IF HE EVEN MISUSES THE BEAUTIFUL AJ LEE, I SWEAR TO GOD......


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

WWE shouldn't have thought he was Rock-level popular because he wasn't. Having him win the Rumble was a joke too. They should have just had him wrestle some big name at RR for the shot and let someone win the RR and challenge for the WHC. That would've been a lot more acceptable.

Honestly though, while I'm not that annoyed with it, I do find it strange they gave him a title shot. I mean the RR win as definitely a joke, but just in general why couldn't he just wrestle someone not for a title? With Rock it made sense, they were putting Cena over and unveiling a new belt. . .so it made sense since that shit brought a shitload of cash in anyway. But this year it just doesn't make sense. Batista was never going to carry the card. Brock Lesnar is still the clearly much bigger name. Batista is kind of like. . .maybe the 5th biggest name on the card after Lesnar, Cena, Undertaker, and HHH. And that's assuming Hogan doesn't get a match, then Batista drops to 6th.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Smart wrestling fans hate Batista. 

He doesn't deserve the treatment he is currently getting, he bashed the company and the fans and he's an MMA failure who's only back cause he can't hack it. 
Vince expects us to worship him, yeah I don't think so.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think anyone would have given a shit if Batista stayed gone for a further 10 years. No one cared he was gone and no one cares he's back, not to mention he was gassed after about 90 seconds in the Rumble. 

Is he actually going to wrestle more than this 1 match with ADR at EC before Mania? 

Giving him 'Rock' status for WrestleMania is fucking retarded.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Well Batista's in some bigger hollywood movies now so I guess Vince expected him to be Rock 2.0 or something. I can't find another reason as Batista is hardly what he used to be and he was never that good to begin with.


----------



## cenationwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

The problem is Vince not giving Batista the push he deserves. Personally I think he should have taken the belt off Orton on his first day back. Just keep pushing him and everything will be OK


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

FoxyRoxy said:


> Smart wrestling fans hate Batista.
> 
> He doesn't deserve the treatment he is currently getting, he bashed the company and the fans and he's an MMA failure who's only back cause he can't hack it.


Bingo!

I read that he left because he didn't like the PG direction of the WWE. So, what changed? Certainly not the PG content. He probably blew any money had on self promoting his MMA career, and we all know how that went.

Ultimately it comes down to the execs making promises that shouldn't have been made in the first place. If Batista wants to come back, let him start at the mid-card and work his way up. Start him off with Del Rio, and begin to build some hype. We all know he's pretty powerful, so why not power out of a cross arm breaker during his HIAC match to get back some of the powerhouse credibility that he had back in the day?

There are a ton of other wrestlers that I want to see before ol' Dave. Kofi Kingston, Roman and Seth (sorry, Dean, but you SAWFT!), Cesaro, and I'm even a sucker for The Showoff.

With Trips calling the shots, and Vince's preference for big dudes, it's going to be hard for some of the smaller guys who are getting over, or are already over to gain more traction.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They have DB who is way more over than Batista ever was but instead, they went ahead and paid him a good amount to mainevent WM anyways... and when it doesnt work, he is unhappy.

......And they say he is a genius.


----------



## cenationwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

If Vince isn't pleased with the outcome, he should replace him maybe with someone else who's equally main event material (size, looks, physique, etc) Maybe Roman Reigns, Cena, those two are all I can think of right now.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> i haven't seen quarter ratings for months so please link where batista is the top rated part of raw everytime.


Dave Meltzer said it in his radio show. Look it up.



> if that were the case why is his screen time becoming less and less every week to a point its now just a 20 second backstage skit.


You can't be this stupid? His screen time is less because he is feuding with Del Rio who is already squashed. He's gonna be all over RAW post EC PPV.




> batista was on the houseshow circuit this week and wwe drew the average they always do in phoenix/vegas.


It would have done the same with Rock or Lesnar. Wrestlemania is the place where these guys truly prove their worth as is the case with Rock everytime.



> msg in a few weeks with batista advertised for over a month was doing so well they had to move bryan to that show...


MSG is smark central, Bryan is smark favourite who is hot, ofcourse they moved him to top act. Doesn't mean Bryan's bigger than Batista as a draw.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

What's the actual original news source on this?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ WNW


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

He won the Rumble and got 2 minutes on Raw. Never seen nothing like it.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

How is it any different than Sheamus? He was hardly on RAW after his rumble win in 2012. It wasn't until after EC PPV that Sheamus vs Bryan really started getting hot.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha oh how I'd live to be a fly on the wall in Vinces office. 

The guy wasn't that good in his prime. Nobody gave a crap whether we ever saw him again. He's just another guy.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

they be best just to make him heel and face bryan at wm. 

the animal vs the beard


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

and bla bla bla bla...noone gives a shit if batista iw on raw... and bla bla bla...he is a nobofy... and blablabla.. there are people that started watchin wwe again only for batista... blablabla


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

How the hell is this Batista's fault? Daniel was way too over for tje fans to accept someone besides him.

Although Roman winning might not have had a negative reaction since he is young and new


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone who claims its not Batistas fault is just wrong. He's the one who put it in his contract that he had to win the RR, and get a title shot at WM.
He is also the one that has been shitting on the current roster since he came back saying they are C level stars in a B rated era.

He deserves all the shit he is getting and he deserves worse.

If he just came back, had a nice run in the rumble, maybe he and DB the last two and DB tosses him out. Then maybe next RR batista wins after paying his dues again, then everything would have been ok.

This WM batista should have been facing ADR or Lesnar, or even Sheamus at WM. He shouldn't be in the title match.

The title match main event should be Daniel Bryan finally beating Orton and getting his WM WWE Title moment.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Adam Cool said:


> How the hell is this Batista's fault? Daniel was way too over for tje fans to accept someone besides him.
> 
> Although Roman winning might not have had a negative reaction since he is young and new


Big dave has to take some of the blame.

Because, you know, giving some fans the middle finger whilst mocking the yes chant at the end of a rumble win that pissed off the entire crowd isnt going to get him over as a face or tweener even.

WWE screwed up, but Batista is also a dick.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> How did he expect fans to react? Batista came back when no one was begging for him and he won the Rumble 6 days after his return instead of the guy who everyone loves :drake2


No, people were begging for Batista. When he first returned last month, the crowd was crazy for him. Not as much as Lesnar's return, but still a great pop. He continues to get cheers for beating up Del Rio, but not too much. I bet if he didn't win the Rumble, and actually talked more on the mic to get people excited in addition to beating up Del Rio, then he would get the proper reaction that Vince McMahon wanted. In fact, *Batista should be feuding with a more popular heel*... CM Punk would've been great for this.

The Rumble win definitely screwed things up for Batista and he did not need it since he is already an established star. And it's not helping that he barely does anything during his appearances. Fighting Del Rio is good and all, but it's not enough. We have also yet to see Triple H have a sufficient conversation in a segment with Batista. So much for a semi-"Evolution" renunion. I'm glad we're not seeing the animal wrestle as he obviously isn't in wrestling shape anymore. But if he's not gonna wrestle, then create some drama in the storyline. *His appearances are too damn short.* How can he get the full blown crowd support if he keeps this up? Even the other part-timers Rock and Lesnar/Heyman have longer segments.

Even if Batista becomes WWE unified champion, would be dumb if his appearances continue to be short. Highly disappointed Batista fan right here. Evolution members are completely watered down.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

SnoopSystem said:


> No, people were begging for Batista. When he first returned last month, the crowd was crazy for him.


Woah, woah, woah there. I know it's the internets and this kind of thing is de rigueur, but let's not try to rewrite history here with blatant bullshit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

How to fix this in an easy way: Batista vs D-Bry at WM. Batista takes the title at EC. Turns heel there. ADR gets injured so he can't compete against Batista and someone at EC has been taken out too. 

D-Bry wins title at WM. Ultra pop. 

How they're going to do it: Batista vs Orton at WM for the title. 

such a draw. much ratings. wow.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The video package leading up to Batista's return was good. WWE production is top notch. Then he had to get in the ring with Orton, Triple H and it all went to crap. 

Very interested in how that match with ADR goes over at the ppv. ADR is a guy who can have good matches with guys, but he's not the guy that's ever really gotten a babyface over. That's where the value of the Shield comes in, but they're ending that group inexplicably..


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

SnoopSystem said:


> No, people were begging for Batista. When he first returned last month, the crowd was crazy for him.


That's a lie. Sorry. Blatant lie. Not a matter of opinion. You are way off the mark and need to get a grip.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> ^ WNW


So not a reliable source then.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The fact that batista won the rumble taking that away from alot of the up and coming guys really gets my back up >_< 
Could he have not refused to win it to the creative/contract talks. Winds me up 
We are stuck with someone now who cant wrestle for shit in the main event of the biggest ppv of the year. Potentially facing orton which noone wants to see but is wwe stupid enough to have orton vs batista at wm knowing that it will likely be shit on. Fuking right they are 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

It's easy for us guys to sit here saying "They brought him back in a shit way" but my gawd he looks like he's aged 15 years and he's got a mouth like a goat on the microphone. However they brought him back we'd be pissed.

Don't understand the love for the guy anyway. He was just a cross between super Cena and Sheamus at his peak.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

leaked image from backstage right now, batista feeling unwell coz of the situation


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The problem here is no one, that I know, was just clamoring that they bring Batista back, who even at his peak as a face was not as big as Cena, and whose best character in the WWE was arguably his heel persona during his last run when he left in 2010.

The guy SCREAMS heel, and is not going to really get over as a face anymore (IMO) Couple that with the fact that in most fans mind that this year's WM was the big moments for Bryan and Punk to finally get their big WM moments (though an argument could be made Punk did get his by facing Taker last year) And Batista's return just took what was going to be a very good WM card in a lot of fan's mind and pretty much ruined it for them.

Prior to the Batista return the potential WM card looked like:

Orton vs Bryan for the WWE Title (or Punk)
HHH vs Punk (or Bryan)
Cena vs Taker (or Brock Taker)
Lesnar vs Sheamus (or Cena in a different match if they did Brock/Taker)
Shield vs Wyatts (at WM, though they may still do the rematch at WM)

Hell with this card they still could've included Batista as Lesnar's opponent for WM, just not in the title match.

Nobody wants to see Orton v Batista, that match is going to get Lesnar/Goldberg like treatment by the crowd (if not worse)

The fact that Vince or Trips couldn't see this just amazes me.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

lol, I kind of saw a ray of hope with just "Vince not happy with Batista....." and then I saw the rest of the title... :no:


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is what I'd do... At the EC have HHH and Steph going over numbers rating and merch sales and commenting on how well Batista is doing on his return. Orton comes up and rambles something and walks away. 

They talk about how Orton is losing it and how they think they need a change. They call Christian into the office... He gets jumped by the Shield.

HHH calls someone on the phone and lets them know they have a spot for them in EC if they want it. 

When the superstars are coming to the Ring for EC. They either get taken out by the Shield, Kane, or the Wyatts. All except Batista who cruises to an Easy EC victory. Then after the EC Batista destroys Daniel Bryan.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Wagg said:


> There’s a continued frustration within WWE that Batista isn’t being perceived as a bigger star when he’s scheduled for the WrestleMania XXX main event after a lengthy absence from the company.


''I mean we completely buried him on his way out, jobbing him out to super-thug cleanly on no less than *three* separate occasions, we even had him say 'I quit' in the final match & then had him actually quit the following Raw. We then had him win the royal rumble a mere week after coming back. *I mean, I just can't understand why he isn't over like gangbusters right now*'' 

:austin3 



#justsayin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> The fact that batista won the rumble *taking that away from alot of the up and coming guys really gets my back up *>_<
> Could he have not refused to win it to the creative/contract talks. Winds me up
> We are stuck with someone now who cant wrestle for shit in the main event of the biggest ppv of the year. Potentially facing orton which noone wants to see but is wwe stupid enough to have orton vs batista at wm knowing that it will likely be shit on. Fuking right they are
> 
> ...


Fuck that. If old timers like Taker, HBK, Jericho, etc. come back and consistently get better reactions than the upstarts, who've had the entire working year to get over, they deserve to be pushed ahead of them. I believe that more than ever considering that it looks like the WWE has served Daniel Bran 50 flavors of shit since he walked through the door yet has still managed to make the best out of terrible circmstances time and time again so non-part timers should be held somewhat accountable.

Problem is, Batista hasn't seemed to have moved the meter forward when it pertains to morale and fucks given from the fans. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Batista sure didn't help himself by dressing like a douche, having a nose piercing, and flicking off the fans at RR.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Guardians of the Galaxy even a big deal movie? Does it have a big comic book following?
> 
> Also Batista's foray into MMA was pretty much an embarrassment, he gassed terribly and had trouble beating a guy who looked like Bastion Booger.
> 
> He's just not the big time cross over star Vince thought he was. Vince thought he was getting Rock v2.0 or something.


It's a fan boy bubble movie, like kick ass, Scott pilgrim, and Prometheus. It was revealed at a convention that got hype from cult fans and fan boys continue to hype it more than demographics available for it. The trailer looks good, and it may actually be a good movie, but it's probably going to bomb. 

Guardians is not a big deal in comics, not even top 40 monthly, they spent too much on it and set it up for failure, and aliens is typically box office poison (this I don't like). I love sci fi and space but even as geek culture has gotten cool aliens stays goofy and stupid to audiences.

Even if it does do well batista will not become a big name. He plays a bit part in an ensemble movie covered in make up and effects. How many people know who plays hawkeye (a legit movie star who has his own starring roles) or know who played gimli? 

WWE really screwed the pooch.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> Batista sure didn't help himself by dressing like a douche, having a nose piercing, and flicking off the fans at RR.


Not like that really matters lol. He has so many overseas fans and that part about flicking off the fans wasn't seen by the majority of the WWE's audience around the world. Batista has no business being in the Royal Rumble. He should be feuding with someone other than Del Rio and talking on the mic like he used to. Now he barely says a few sentences whenever he shows up. The only thing good he's done so far is beat up Del Rio.

If WWE isn't gonna have Batista do matches (he's not in wrestling shape anyways, so no point), then give him a damn script so he can say more lines backstage. If it turns out he's too lazy and doesn't like talking, then give him more brawling segments. A feud against a heel CM Punk would be great for that.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jof said:


> fpalm dailywrestlingnews. You people would believe everything.
> 
> Batista has been the top rated part of RAW everytime since his return. No one has come close. Pretty sure Vince sees the ratings.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao What ratings have he drawn since coming back exactly? 

The writing was on the wall the minute people knew Bryan got fucked out of another WM moment, once again by another part-timer. This was Bryan's year, Punk said it, JR said it, Foley said it. A shit ton of people in the business have been scratching their heads over the way WWE is treating the guy. It's really quite disgusting.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe that'll teach him a valuable lesson in the future about guaranteeing people things in contracts and not being able to change your plans because of it.
> 
> You have the most over wrestler in a decade and the crowd are hijacking shows because he's not at the top of the card, and you think giving a shitty 45 year old former star who nobody ever asked to see back a guaranteed Rumble win, WWE title win and WrestleMania main event just because he's got big muscles and he used to hang out with Triple H. They could've easily given him a main event match without having him win the Rumble in his first match back, people would've accepted it for the most part and said of course, he's a big deal, but no, they had to stick him where he didn't belong and they're paying the price for it.
> 
> You deserve what you get sometimes when you're this inept at booking.


This. So much.

I can't see how anybody in the back honestly thought this would be better for business, in overall.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

SnoopSystem said:


> Not like that really matters lol. He has so many overseas fans and that part about flicking off the fans wasn't seen by the majority of the WWE's audience around the world. Batista has no business being in the Royal Rumble. He should be feuding with someone other than Del Rio and talking on the mic like he used to. Now he barely says a few sentences whenever he shows up. The only thing good he's done so far is beat up Del Rio.
> 
> If WWE isn't gonna have Batista do matches (he's not in wrestling shape anyways, so no point), then give him a damn script so he can say more lines backstage. If it turns out he's too lazy and doesn't like talking, then give him more brawling segments. A feud against a heel CM Punk would be great for that.


CM Punk was getting cheers against Rock and Undertaker. There is no way he would be booed against Batista.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RhodesForWHC said:


> This. So much.
> 
> I can't see how anybody in the back honestly thought this would be better for business, in overall.


I am sure there were people back there that knew the Batista thing was a mistake, but the problem is there is only 3 people in the back whose opinions actually matter:

:vince5, :hhh2, and Steph (Can't believe we don't have a Steph Smiley yet)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> This. So much.
> 
> I can't see how anybody in the back honestly thought this would be better for business, in overall.


I believe HHH and Steph though oh if we get Bombtista back, and he wins the RR and gets a title shot at WM no one will cheer for DB anymore since in their mind Bombtista is a big star.

But i guess they didn't learn their lesson when they tried to bury DB the first time buy having him job to Sheamus another HHH buddy, at WM in 18 secs.

how many times will it take before their attempts at burying DB blows up in their faces?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I believe HHH and Steph though oh if we get Bombtista back, and he wins the RR and gets a title shot at WM no one will cheer for DB anymore since if their mind Bombtista is a big star.
> 
> But i guess they didn't learn their less when they tried to bury DB the first time buy having him job to Sheamus another HHH buddy, at WM in 18 secs.
> 
> how many times will it take before their attempts at burying DB blows up in their faces?


The sad thing is I don't think they'll ever truly give Bryan his dues, for fucks sake even Cena vouches for the guy every now and then. When the face, the number #1 fucking guy in the company tries to get you to stop burying someone the crowd clearly enjoys above anyone else you're pushing over him, yet you still fuck him over, then something is clearly wrong with your thought process from both a business standpoint and a professional one.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Were they expecting Batista's return to be some Brock or Rock level deal? :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wild Card! said:


> The sad thing is I don't think they'll ever truly give Bryan his dues, for fucks sake even Cena vouches for the guy every now and then. When the face, the number #1 fucking guy in the company tries to get you to stop burying someone the crowd clearly enjoys above anyone else you're pushed over him, yet you still fuck him over, then something is clearly wrong with your thought process from both a business standpoint and a professional one.


I agree, and I could easily see HHH winning over DB at WM just because HHHs ego doesn't think DB should win over him at WM.

DB could be the biggest star in the company, if they played their cards right, and they keep trying to buy the guy. DB is someone everyone can relate to because he is averaged sized and the underdog, that is who people like to root for , not their roided up batista types who the average job has nothing in common with.




Londrick said:


> Were they expecting Batista's return to be some Brock or Rock level deal? :ti


There were people on this board that were claiming Batista would get a rock like ovation when he came back and bigger than DB cheers.
It was laughable.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE has created a split with certain wrestlers being seen as 'best for business' (John Cena, Randy Orton, Big Show, Batista among others) while Daniel Bryan is seem as not. That's why Orton can't get any heel heat and no one can get over going against him. Its all interchangeable. Who cares if Batista beats Orton at WM30? Its best for business. Orton retains? That's best for business as well. It is Randy Orton's job as the villain to get the crowd to cheer Batista.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> WWE has created a split with certain wrestlers being seen as 'best for business' (John Cena, Randy Orton, Big Show, Batista among others) while Daniel Bryan is seem as not. That's why Orton can't get any heel heat and no one can get over going against him. Its all interchangeable. Who cares if Batista beats Orton at WM30? Its best for business. Orton retains? That's best for business as well. It is Randy Orton's job as the villain to get the crowd to cheer Batista.


And when did this all start?

When HHH and Steph took over the reigns. They dont know how to book. They need to let the bookers and writers do their jobs.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Let's be honest here. 

This entire ordeal is a lot less about with how over Batista is, or could be, but 100% about how over Daniel Bryan is. If Batista returned to challenge a non-Champion title holding superstar, he would've been greeted with open arms. But considering everyone in the stands viewed Bryan's momentum as his ascension to top tier status and they were fully behind it, having an "outsider" come in to swipe what they themselves deemed their next guy was just too much of a slap in the face for them to take. Look at how it tainted Sheamus after WM28, and Bryan is 1000% more over than he was then. Bryan is more over than anyone I can remember since what, Attitude Era? Anyone other than the Rock or Austin would've received the same treatment at this point. Batista's two years can surely be salvaged, just as Sheamus had that taint wear off over time, but it requires Bryan to get what the fans view as his much deserved push and Batista, like Cena had been for awhile, pushed away from the title scene.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Who knows what transpired to lead to this contract


:HHH2


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jof said:


> Batista has been the top rated part of RAW everytime since his return. No one has come close. Pretty sure Vince sees the ratings.












How delusional are you?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well no shit, when you have the hottest wrestler in the business on your roster who's gotten attention outside of wrestling for something that happened organically and wasn't shoved down the fans throats, what do you expect?

Batista was never the star that The Rock was to leave and come back and get big reactions and pop numbers and whatnot. Batista sure as hell ain't Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

JC00 said:


> How delusional are you?


You don't even follow the ratings. Don't see why you're calling me delusional, when you have no clue of what I'm even talking about.



> Batista was never the star that The Rock was to leave and come back and get big reactions and pop numbers and whatnot. Batista sure as hell ain't Brock Lesnar.


How about we actually give him an opportunity to prove his worth before passing judgement like this. Besides, its not like the Rock drew with everyone he faced or every PPV he headlined, he drew against Cena, an equally popular star and at MANIA which already has guaranteed certain percentage of buys because of the hype.

Batista is stuck with Orton, its not even fair when you think about it.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just reading til I see someone mention skinny jeans, since it's brought up in every Batista thread for some reason(post #25)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jof said:


> fpalm dailywrestlingnews. You people would believe everything.
> 
> Batista has been the top rated part of RAW everytime since his return. No one has come close. Pretty sure Vince sees the ratings.
> 
> This whole superior crowd reaction crap in the IWC seems to have become one big desperate cry for attention, because basically that is the only thing your favourites ever manage to accomplish. They can't move ratings, neither can they draw PPV buys. Its always just the crowd response, isn't it? Ofcourse if the same applies to someone else, say like Ryback back in 2012 who was super over, we all collectively shit on him instead calling him overrated, overpushed and underserving of the spot. Just pathetic how this community works.



Ratings are the WORST way to judge anything because if you don't have a Neilson ratings box, your viewership doesn't count.

If every single person on this board had a neilson rating box do you know that Raw would get ratings like NCIS and probably even higher.

Look at it like this. The NR works something like this , there are only about 25,000 households that have them for the 110 million households.

So that means that one person counts for about 4400 households. So lets say that 4300 people tune in or like to watch Punk or Bryan but the one person who happens to have a ratings box changes then channel then those 4300 people don’t get counted in the ratings.

People need to stop using ratings a barometer when trying to make an argument.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ratings are the WORST way to judge anything because if you don't have a Neilson ratings box, your viewership doesn't count.
> 
> If every single person on this board had a neilson rating box do you know that Raw would get ratings like NCIS and probably even higher.
> 
> ...


this precisely. (Y)


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Wild Card! said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao What ratings have he drawn since coming back exactly?


You should look it up before embarrassing yourself like this.



> The writing was on the wall the minute people knew Bryan got fucked out of another WM moment, once again by another part-timer. *This was Bryan's year*, Punk said it, JR said it, Foley said it. A shit ton of people in the business have been scratching their heads over the way WWE is treating the guy. It's really quite disgusting.


Yeah thats what everybody said at summerslam last year and it drew the lowest SS buys since 1997. PPV he headlined with Orton drew horribl as well, except when they had Cena return. Bryan's hot with the crowd I'll admit, but its not like he's moving business in any manner. The YES chants clearly are more over than him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jof said:


> You should look it up before embarrassing yourself like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what everybody said at summerslam last year and it drew the lowest SS buys since 1997. PPV he headlined with Orton drew horribl as well, except when they had Cena return. Bryan's hot with the crowd I'll admit, but its not like he's moving business in any manner. The YES chants clearly are more over than him.


The headliners of summerslam were Cena and Brock Lesnar being there but of course because it go low buy rates DB gots blamed for it but Brock and Cena get none of the blame. But of course if SS sales were through the roof, DB would have gotten ZERO credit and Cena and Brock would have gotten all the credit.

One guy doesn't sell a PPV, its the full card and the full card for SS because the top two matches was awful. That is why it didn't sell. It had nothing to do with DB being in the main event. 

Not to mention PPV is a dying product, that is why they are going to be free on the network.

Daniel Bryan is #4 if merch sales, and he gets national media exposure, he has been on ESPN and other outlets. He is transcending wrestling.

Plus his merch is silly looking and he has half the number of items in the shop than Cena and Punk who are 1 and 2.

Just watch now that Punk is gone, I could easily seeing dB going up to #2 for merch sales


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know where this "rating segment" talk is coming from. I haven't seen a segment breakdown for quite some time.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ratings are the WORST way to judge anything because if you don't have a Neilson ratings box, your viewership doesn't count.
> 
> If every single person on this board had a neilson rating box do you know that Raw would get ratings like NCIS and probably even higher.
> 
> ...



This doesn't make sense. There is a science behind Nielsen where it accurately reflects what the population is watching. If it only put boxes in the households of people on this board then that wouldn't be an accurate reflection of the population (it would be massively skewed towards what young male wrestling fans are watching). 

I think you can trust that those that have Nielsen boxes accurately reflect the population/demographics of the US. There is a reason why it's such a relied upon indicator for marketing/advertising


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

...


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ratings are the WORST way to judge anything because if you don't have a Neilson ratings box, your viewership doesn't count.
> 
> If every single person on this board had a neilson rating box do you know that Raw would get ratings like NCIS and probably even higher.
> 
> ...


All this shit is irrelevant. Nielson ratings have been the standard of measurement since like forever, that's what advertisers go by when they want they want their products advertised. Whether its accurate or not, WWE has to abide by the system and perform well to survive in the television business. 

Besides, its not without proven track record that the system still exists after all these years. Advertisers who advertise their commercial products during top rated shows, see results. There is evidence that people are paying attention and product exposure with the viewers. Its not going to change just because some idiot on a wrestling forum with no knowledge of how it works, is questioning it.

And what you're saying here is fucking idiotic. You're essentially implying Bryan can't draw with those 25,000 households but would do well if the number were larger. That's not how it works. You need to stop confusing casual audience from US who generate these weekly ratings with the fandom that exist in the internet community. There is a huge difference.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> This doesn't make sense. There is a science behind Nielsen where it accurately reflects what the population is watching. If it only put boxes in the households of people on this board then that wouldn't be an accurate reflection of the population (it would be massively skewed towards what young male wrestling fans are watching).
> 
> I think you can trust that those that have Nielsen boxes accurately reflect the population/demographics of the US. There is a reason why it's such a relied upon indicator for marketing/advertising


Nielsen is an antiquated system. It needs to be overhauled.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fanboi101 said:


> This doesn't make sense. There is a science behind Nielsen where it accurately reflects what the population is watching. If it only put boxes in the households of people on this board then that wouldn't be an accurate reflection of the population (it would be massively skewed towards what young male wrestling fans are watching).
> 
> I think you can trust that those that have Nielsen boxes accurately reflect the population/demographics of the US. There is a reason why it's such a relied upon indicator for marketing/advertising


It does make sense. And there is no science behind Nielsen, they just claim there is.

You really think that if everyone in american the ratings would be exactly the same? Of course not . There is a reason why some TV shows have bad ratings, then when it goes to DVD it sells a ton.

The Nielsen ratings are not accurate at all especially when it comes to something like wrestling since wrestling is a niche programing. Its just like SciFi.
SciFi shows get bad ratings, yet makes tons of money.

There is no average family especially nowadays with DVR and people who watching shows on online sites.

Those are not even counted in the Nielsen ratings


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ratings are the WORST way to judge anything because if you don't have a Neilson ratings box, your viewership doesn't count.
> 
> If every single person on this board had a neilson rating box do you know that Raw would get ratings like NCIS and probably even higher.
> 
> ...


This, definitely.

The NR system is old and flawed, despite how much stock people attempt to place in it. Yes, it's used for advertising, but that doesn't mean it's accurate. We used to use washboards before the washing machine was invented, y'know?

You can't blame producers and chairmen for wanting to use the NR system to promote their product, as it's the only accurate reflection they have, but to completely ignore what the vocal majority in every single town in America is saying (the 'Yes' movement) goes way past denial and straight into idiocy.
What they've done with Batista (remember what this thread is about now?) is mind-bogglingly unintelligent. They've dug themselves a grave so quickly, so deep and at such a poor time that I frankly believe it's impossible to dig themselves out.

This by itself would be bad enough, however they've then gone on to start blaming other superstars for it, rather than admitting to their own faults. This is what happens when you have a guy in power who looks out for his buddies instead of doing what's... and I can't believe I'm saying this... 'best for business'.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I don't know where this "rating segment" talk is coming from. I haven't seen a segment breakdown for quite some time.


Precisely.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jof said:


> All this shit is irrelevant. Nielson ratings have been the standard of measurement since like forever, that's what advertisers go by when they want they want their products advertised. Whether its accurate or not, WWE has to abide by the system and perform well to survive in the television business.
> 
> Besides, its not without proven track record that the system still exists after all these years. Advertisers who advertise their commercial products during top rated shows, see results. There is evidence that people are paying attention and product exposure with the viewers. Its not going to change just because some idiot on a wrestling forum with no knowledge of how it works, is questioning it.
> 
> And what you're saying here is fucking idiotic. You're essentially implying Bryan can't draw with those 25,000 households but would do well if the number were larger. That's not how it works. You need to stop confusing casual audience from US who generate these weekly ratings with the fandom that exist in the internet community. There is a huge difference.


Its not irrelevant. The Nielsen ratings are not accurate at all. So brining up ratings going up or down during the show is what is irrelevant. Since that is just one or two people with Nielsen box changing the channel. Not everyone else who is watching.

And there is reason why they want to change the whole Nielsen ratings standards because like I said its not counting DVR or people who watch online. 

Just look at a show like Jericho a few years ago, it didn't get good Nielsen ratings, so it got canceled but when it did there was a huge outcry from all their fans, more than they thought they had, so they actually got to make additional eps to finish up their story.

And DB is the 4th best selling merch in the WWE. He is pretty big, and I just used him and Punk as examples to make my point. I have never even checked the ratings for his time slots since the rating system is flawed.

And again like I said, wrestling is a niche program, so its safe to say more people that dont have Nielsen boxes are watching it then the ones that have a box

And the only oh so and so gained this many viewers, If you are not watching the program, how do you even know when someone comes on screen to get those gains?

the only reason the Nielsen ratings may work for the top shows on TV like NCIS is because if most of america is watching it then its safe to say that people with Nielsen have them. But when it comes to niche shows like SciFi or wrestling, then its not accurate at all.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

As for the ratings, the WWE Network will make those pretty much worthless. Guys like myself who don't even have cable can now provide "views" on their content by replaying RAWs after they air. There is a very large group of Americans that are leaving dish/cable TV and going the all internet route.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The headliners of summerslam were Cena and Brock Lesnar being there but of course because it go low buy rates DB gots blamed for it but Brock and Cena get none of the blame. But of course if SS sales were through the roof, DB would have gotten ZERO credit and Cena and Brock would have gotten all the credit.
> 
> One guy doesn't sell a PPV, its the full card and the full card for SS because the top two matches was awful. That is why it didn't sell.


Cena and Brock are proven main event draws, get a fucking clue. Bryan was the guy who had to prove that he deserves that spot. Off all the stars in the locker room why should he headline with Cena? If he can't take the blame, he doesn't deserve to the spot either, plain and simple.




> *It had nothing to do with DB being in the main event. *


See, this is exactly the problem with marks. fpalm




> Not to mention PPV is a dying product, that is why they are going to be free on the network.


So what you're saying is dismiss every WWE's business metric and just push Bryan to the top.



> Daniel Bryan is #4 if merch sales,


Sin cara is #3 in merch sales, go figure. 



> and he gets national media exposure, he has been on ESPN and other outlets. He is transcending wrestling.


No, the YES chants are. Those chants have gone viral, and they are more over than Bryan himself. Most of the crowds just follow what others are doing, the YES chants are interactive. Bryan is not mainstream, there is no evidence to suggest that. When Austin was mainstream, when was essentially doubling up PPV buys and TV ratings, selling out house shows like never seen before. Cena's crew during live events always outdraws Bryan's crew, this has been noted many times before. 



> Just watch now that Punk is gone, I could easily seeing dB going up to #2 for merch sales


It doesn't matter, WWE overall merch sales are down from last year. Dude needs to move business where it matters, PPV buys, TV ratings are key. 

I'm not against bryan becoming the top star if he deserves it, but as of yet he is not proven anything to be worthy of such a spot.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think its pretty telling they didn't take that brief Orton/TripleH/Batista confrontation with ADR and put it out front, center ring as a 15 minute top of the hour segment. They didn't even use the go home RAW to put over the ADR/Batista match at EC, which should be as big a match as Rock defending against CM Punk was.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still interested in seeing your segment breakdowns that corroborate your statement that Batista's had the highest rated segments since returning.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not irrelevant. The Nielsen ratings are not accurate at all. So brining up ratings going up or down during the show is what is irrelevant. Since that is just one or two people with Nielsen box changing the channel. Not everyone else who is watching.
> 
> *And there is reason why they want to change the whole Nielsen ratings standards because like I said its not counting DVR or people who watch online. *
> 
> ...


See, you just proved you have no idea of what you're talking about. DVR ratings are counted. they are reported after 7 days of the show airing live. People who watch online don't pay for shit, why would the advertisers or the networks care about those people?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm still interested in seeing your segment breakdowns that corroborate your statement that Batista's had the highest rated segments since returning.


There's no way that brief blink and you miss it moment on RAW this week was the highest rated segment. There's just no way.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not irrelevant. The Nielsen ratings are not accurate at all. So brining up ratings going up or down during the show is what is irrelevant. Since that is just one or two people with Nielsen box changing the channel. Not everyone else who is watching.
> 
> *And there is reason why they want to change the whole Nielsen ratings standards because like I said its not counting DVR or people who watch online. *
> 
> ...


See, you just proved you have no idea of what you're talking about. DVR ratings are counted. they are reported after 7 days of the show airing live. People who watch online don't pay for shit, why would the advertisers or the networks care about those people?





checkcola said:


> I think its pretty telling they didn't take that brief Orton/TripleH/Batista confrontation with ADR and put it out front, center ring as a 15 minute top of the hour segment. They didn't even use the go home RAW to put over the ADR/Batista match at EC, which should be as big a match as Rock defending against CM Punk was.


That's because ADR has already been squashed and WWE knows it. Its a filler match, they don't care. Batista will all over RAW once EC PPV ends, trust me.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jof said:


> How about we actually give him an opportunity to prove his worth before passing judgement like this. Besides, its not like the Rock drew with everyone he faced or every PPV he headlined, he drew against Cena, an equally popular star and at MANIA which already has guaranteed certain percentage of buys because of the hype.


How long have you been fucking watching? Rock didn't draw with everyone he faced? He drew against Triple H, Mick Foley, The Undertaker, fucking Stone Cold, he drew for the tag match he did with Foley that one WrestleMania, and you say he doesn't draw with everyone? He fucking drew with The Miz & R-Truth as his opponents for christ sake. Who has Batista drawn with not named John Cena, Triple H, or The Undertaker? and those three draw on their own so anyone else is rather irrelevant. To say Rock isn't able to draw against EVERYONE he's facing is complete lunacy. Same thing goes for Cena no matter how much people want to believe otherwise. Batista supposedly proved himself his last run so why isn't he working this time? Obviously because the majority didn't want him back, or at the very least they didn't want him raping the spot of someone who's clearly deserved it.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Batista wouldn't be getting mega pops because of Bryan and Punk situations but having a good storyline to come into would have helped him, have him be the guy to topple the authority if it is stealing other peoples spots its raising interest in him, Have him comeback with a real personal vendetta against Orton and make him do anything to take the title from him at Mania, for some reason they had him come back and hug the man that everyone has watched stop Bryan from being the top dog for the last 6 months


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Jof said:


> People who watch online don't pay for shit, why would the advertisers or the networks care about those people?


And yet they're aiming their entire launch platform at that audience.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Perhaps they should stop hiding the number one contender and letting him wrestling. The royal rumble was his first match in forever, new fans need to be introduced to Batista and his moveset. They also should have gotten him a better opponent at EC a useless del rio match with no stakes isn't going to endear him to fans. Maybe instead of wasting Lesnar in a match with the big show, they should have used him to get your wrestlemania main eventer over. Just a thought.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm still interested in seeing your segment breakdowns that corroborate your statement that Batista's had the highest rated segments since returning.


Its from Dave Meltzer, he's the guy reporting these weekly quarter hours, atleast used to. This week's QHs is not out yet, Batista was in a backstage segment this week anyway.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Jof said:


> Its from Dave Meltzer, he's the guy reporting these weekly quarter hours, atleast used to. This week's QHs is not out yet, Batista was in a backstage segment anyway.


Just saying, there are far more reliable sources than that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jof said:


> That's because ADR has already been squashed and WWE knows it. Its a filler match, they don't care. Batista will all over RAW once EC PPV ends, trust me.


Uh huh. The old wait and see meme. Gotta love it.

Batista's first singles match back shouldn't be a filler match. 

I'm actually excited for Orton/Batista feud to get going. I love WrestleCrap, I love Mystery Science Theater 3000 wrestling. Batista will not get over as a babyface. Orton will never get over a heel. Trust me. I was saying long before he even returned, this was going to be Big Show/Orton II. Batista = Big Show suing the WWE storyline.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Wild Card! said:


> How long have you been fucking watching? Rock didn't draw with everyone he faced? He drew against Triple H, Mick Foley, The Undertaker, fucking Stone Cold, he drew for the tag match he did with Foley that one WrestleMania, and you say he doesn't draw with everyone? He fucking drew with The Miz & R-Truth as his opponents for christ sake. Who has Batista drawn with not named John Cena, Triple H, or The Undertaker? and those three draw on their own so anyone else is rather irrelevant. To say Rock isn't able to draw against EVERYONE he's facing is complete lunacy. Same thing goes for Cena no matter how much people want to believe otherwise. Batista supposedly proved himself his last run so why isn't he working this time? Obviously because the majority didn't want him back, or at the very least they didn't want him raping the spot of someone who's clearly deserved it.


I was talking about his run since his return in 2011, idiot. Not the attitude era figures. :side:


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Jof said:


> Cena and Brock are proven main event draws, get a fucking clue. Bryan was the guy who had to prove that he deserves that spot. Off all the stars in the locker room why should he headline with Cena? If he can't take the blame, he doesn't deserve to the spot either, plain and simple.


So you honestly think that the combined drawing power of Cena and Lesnar wasn't enough to counter this huge anti-draw Daniel Bryan?

It just doesn't add up. If Lesnar and Cena were really that big draws the PPV buys # should be atleast equal/almost equal to the 2012 PPV. I honestly just don't believe fans were so turned off by Bryan that you can blame him for the poor number.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> And yet they're aiming their entire launch platform at that audience.


No, they are hoping their television audience would switch over. They are not aiming at internet fanbase, not at all. They are expecting close to 2 million subscribers, the overall wrestling community in the US doesn't even come close to that figure. Heck, this forum is the biggest wrestling board out there, and we have only 228,065 members total, how may are from US? probably not even 30%.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jof said:


> I was talking about his run since his return in 2011, idiot. Not the attitude era figures. :side:


Um that's when the The Miz/R-Truth match occurred, what the hell are you even talking about?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Jof said:


> No, they are hoping their television audience would switch over. They are not aiming at internet fanbase, not at all. They are expecting close to 2 million subscribers, the overall wrestling community in the US doesn't even come close to that figure. Heck, this forum is the biggest wrestling board out there, and we have only 228,065 members total, how may are from US? probably not even 30%.


Forum members != online viewers


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

The Corre said:


> So you honestly think that the combined drawing power of Cena and Lesnar wasn't enough to counter this huge anti-draw Daniel Bryan?
> 
> It just doesn't add up. If Lesnar and Cena were really that big draws the PPV buys # should be atleast equal/almost equal to the 2012 PPV. I honestly just don't believe fans were so turned off by Bryan that you can blame him for the poor number.


Who said Bryan is an "anti-draw"? There is no such thing as "anti-draw", either you are capable of doing it or you're not. Bryan is yet to prove that he is capable, maybe he will eventually I don't know, but as of yet he hasn't.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Forum members != online viewers


I was just using this forum as a example, a sample space if you will. 




Wild Card! said:


> Um that's when the The Miz/R-Truth match occurred, what the hell are you even talking about?


Survivor Series 2011 drew 180,000 domestic, hardly impressive for the Rock's first match back in 10 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jof said:


> Cena and Brock are proven main event draws, get a fucking clue. Bryan was the guy who had to prove that he deserves that spot. Off all the stars in the locker room why should he headline with Cena? If he can't take the blame, he doesn't deserve to the spot either, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> See, this is exactly the problem with marks. fpalm
> ...



If Cena and Brock are main event draws they shouldn't didn't draw for SS, so they should get way more blame than Daniel Bryan since SS sold poorly.
You just prove how terrible your logic is. We all know Cena and Brock are the draws, yet you want to blame DB for the poor buy rates ? GET A CLUE.

And Sin Cara isnt #3 at merch, I read it was Rey Mystero. Sin Cara was like 4 or 5 on the list I saw.

Who is the one that started the YES YES YES movements and got that so big ? Daniel Bryan. And he is always getting mentioned when the Yes YES YES is talked about on mainstream media. Did you not read the USA Today article? It was about Bryan and how his YES is getting national attention, that is because of him.

when the Ortiz guy was doing it in UFC it was never this big.

But of course people like you cant give DB credit for anything.

And who said I am trying to put DB at the topic and dismiss any metrics?

Plus its amazing DB is so high on merch sales when the company is constantly shitting on the guy, and trying to bury him.
He just keeps rising above it. No other guy in the history of wrestling has been attempted buried this much and kept getting bigger.

Just look at what happened to Ziggler and Ryder. They were both super popular and got buried fast. DB gets buried and gets more popular.

That has NOTHING to do with the YES chant.

GET A CLUE


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Jof said:


> No, they are hoping their television audience would switch over. They are not aiming at internet fanbase, not at all. They are expecting close to 2 million subscribers, the overall wrestling community in the US doesn't even come close to that figure. Heck, this forum is the biggest wrestling board out there, and we have only 228,065 members total, how may are from US? probably not even 30%.


No, just... no.

To say the WWE only focuses on their television audience is, frankly, asinine.

Don't insult people with 'you don't know what you're talking about, idiot' and then make claims like this one - it never helps.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As if that'll change the fact that he's headlining WrestleMania + winning the title.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

IntellectualSavior said:


> No, just... no.
> 
> To say the WWE only focuses on their television audience is, frankly, asinine.
> 
> Don't insult people with 'you don't know what you're talking about, idiot' and then make claims like this one - it never helps.


What's your point? WWE is hoping TV audience would switch over, those viewers are their primary target. Ofcourse it wouldn't hurt if some internet fans subscribed, but there aren't 2 million of us available in the first place.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This thread is stating the obvious. Vince has paid millions of dollars to bring a guy back who already back to being seen as an (upper) mid level talent.*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wagg said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/vince-happy-top-wwe-star-titus-vs-darren-talk/
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you shove him down our throats and winning the Rumble one week after his return.


Vince honestly didn't expect this? That's hilarious.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

> This thread is stating the obvious. Vince has paid millions of dollars to bring a guy back who already back to being seen as an (upper) mid level talent.


 Or the report is complete BS.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The 'E are damn foolish for offering him such a ridiculous contract, nobody, nobody is worth that at 45. Personally, I think if he had to win the Rumble and the title he'd have been a helluva lot better off if they didn't announce his return and bring him back on Raw. So what, they might have lost a few hundred thousand in the ratings on Raw, but its a minor sacrifice to avoid what has happened since them. It's not like his return was going to boost rumble buys either, people were buying that show to see Daniel Bryan. If they had Bryan enter early, and get eliminated by like 10 guys, a surprise Batista return and win could have gone down quite well compared to how it did.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

You know who is behind this and the whole "Best For Business" thing :trips2


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Jof said:


> Its from Dave Meltzer, he's the guy reporting these weekly quarter hours, atleast used to. This week's QHs is not out yet, Batista was in a backstage segment this week anyway.


You mind giving us some snapshot ratings of Batista's segments since his return?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jof said:


> Or the report is complete BS.


Sure you don't just have your head up Big Dave's ass? Pretty obvious people don't want him there or not in the main event, it's quite clear get over it.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I am sure Vince is pissed because he made a bad business decision. He payed Batista a ton of money with hopes that he would make a huge impact like The Rock did, and instead it turns out that Batista isn't even close to CM Punk's popularity. It was very telling that last week they only had Batista in a 2 minute backstage segment leading into his 1st singles match. If that was The Rock, Undertaker, HBK, Edge, Austin, Jericho, or Angle returning after being gone for 4 years, you bet your ass they would have been heavily featured leading up to their 1st 1 v. 1 match.

That being said I really doubt that it is in Batistas contract that he wins the title at Mania. I am sure that was the original plan, but the original plan also didn't call for him being booed out of the building at Royal Rumble, and then to get a bunch of non-reactions from there on out. He is a mid-carder that Vince payed main event money to, plain and simple.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It does make sense. And there is no science behind Nielsen, they just claim there is.
> 
> You really think that if everyone in american the ratings would be exactly the same? Of course not . There is a reason why some TV shows have bad ratings, then when it goes to DVD it sells a ton.
> 
> ...



I don't see why being "niche" would make the Nielsen ratings inaccurate. Nielsen is essentially a survey distributed based on the demographics of the population. It's not necessary for everyone to have a nielsen box in order to get an accurate rating. It's like a clinical study - if an allergy pill works for 90% of the participants and the participants come from all demographics, would you say that it's meaningless because not the entire population was tested?

DVR and online would affect basically all tv programming, not just WWE, (i.e., all shows would have a reduction in viewership) so I don't think that makes nielsen innaccurate either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a delusional jackass. It's Batista, not The Rock. Why the hell would people be going head over heels for him being in the Mania main event?


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Wild Card! said:


> Sure you don't just have your head up Big Dave's ass? Pretty obvious *people don't want him there or not in the main event,* it's quite clear get over it.


I could say the same thing about Bryan after his performance with Cena and Orton in the main event..all of those which drew abysmal buys.

Honestly, I'm not all that much of a fan of Batista at all. All I'm saying is give the guy his chance to show what he's truly worth before shitting on him like this.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Turn the guy heel, problem solved. Batista is no Rock, but the Rock did the movie star gimmick and IMO it's still viable today.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jof said:


> I could say the same thing about Bryan after his performance with Cena and Orton in the main event..all of those which drew abysmal buys.


That's not entirely Daniel Bryan's fault.

I'm sure some prick's gonna go "you're just looking for excuses!" well most of those matches were with Randy Orton, anyone else think about him being a factor in the whole PPV buys/ratings topic?


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> That's not entirely Daniel Bryan's fault.
> 
> I'm sure some prick's gonna go "you're just looking for excuses!" well most of those matches were with Randy Orton, anyone else think about him being a factor in the whole PPV buys/ratings topic?


Look, its simple. Orton's an established character with longevity on top, he's had plenty of main events. His downside guarantee is something close to 2 million. There is no point in blaming him, Cena or Brock. They are your biggest stars, if they can't draw, no one else if going to. Bryan however, is the new talent looking to establish his name as a long term main event star. For that to happen, he has prove he is capable of drawing money, he has to earn that spot. As I said before, off all the stars in the locker room why does Bryan deserve to main event with Cena at summerslam? Surely WWE expects him to deliver in that spot which is why they picked him over other right?


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Jof said:


> Look, its simple. Orton's an established character with longevity on top, he's had plenty of main events. His downside guarantee is something close to 2 million. There is no point in blaming him, Cena or Brock. They are your biggest stars, if they can't draw, no one else if going to. Bryan however, is the new talent looking to establish his name as a long term main event star. For that to happen, he has prove he is capable of drawing money, he has to earn that spot. As I said before, off all the stars in the locker room why does Bryan deserve to main event with Cena at summerslam? Surely WWE expects him to deliver in that spot which is why they picked him over other right?


Have you actually watched WWE recently, or are you just throwing out your fantasies?

For starters, Brock Lesnar is hardly their biggest star - in fact, he almost seems like an afterthought.

As for Daniel Bryan... the pop he gets whenever he enters an arena is the loudest thing since The Rock and Austin. The crowds love him, not just his 'Yes!' chants. No matter where they go, which country they're in (I should know, they recently came and went from mine), Daniel Bryan gets the loudest pop of the night.

Your arguments are baseless trolling.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

IntellectualSavior said:


> For starters, Brock Lesnar is hardly their biggest star - in fact, he almost seems like an afterthought.



Stopped reading right there. fpalm


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jof said:


> Look, its simple. Orton's an established character with longevity on top, he's had plenty of main events. His downside guarantee is something close to 2 million. There is no point in blaming him, Cena or Brock. They are your biggest stars, if they can't draw, no one else if going to. Bryan however, is the new talent looking to establish his name as a long term main event star. For that to happen, he has prove he is capable of drawing money, he has to earn that spot. As I said before, off all the stars in the locker room why does Bryan deserve to main event with Cena at summerslam? Surely WWE expects him to deliver in that spot which is why they picked him over other right?


So what? Orton doesn't draw, he LOST RATINGS during his 09 reign. He isn't even in the top 10 for TV ratings according to that chart that leaked top draws for RAW segments. The fact is Vince has a hard on for second/third gen talent, he always has. They always try to shove Orton down our throats and for the most part it's backfired. The only reason he gets all those incentives is because Vince's opinion on Orton is quite different from those in the audience. The last time Orton really drew was when he first started the Viper gimmick, and back around 04-07.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Jof said:


> Stopped reading right there. fpalm


I'm surprised you've been reading at all - wouldn't know it from your responses (if you can call them that...).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fanboi101 said:


> I don't see why being "niche" would make the Nielsen ratings inaccurate. Nielsen is essentially a survey distributed based on the demographics of the population. It's not necessary for everyone to have a nielsen box in order to get an accurate rating. It's like a clinical study - if an allergy pill works for 90% of the participants and the participants come from all demographics, would you say that it's meaningless because not the entire population was tested?
> 
> DVR and online would affect basically all tv programming, not just WWE, (i.e., all shows would have a reduction in viewership) so I don't think that makes nielsen innaccurate either.


ITs simple. Comicbooks are a niche thing but do you see how much money superhero movies make? Then do you see at how low the Nielsen ratings are for comic book tv shows like smallville or arrow?

Also, look at a show like walking dead. Its on AMC and gets like 8 millions viewers per the Nielsen ratings. If that show was on a station like CBS it would show in the Nielsen ratings that way more people are watching. 

Everyone I know watches walking dead, and there are way more than just 8 million viewers a week watching walking dead. 

Also, DVR and watching online is huge, a lot of times you may be out or have to work, so you dVR all your shows. Those need to get counted in the Nielsen ratings but dont because you are not watching it live.

or what if there are two shows on at once you watch? You watch one and DVR the other. Only the show you watch live gets counted

That is why the Nielsen ratings is flawed.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus Christ people you know this is not Batistas fault. Its VINCES fault because Vince is in charge of booking not Batista so people really need to stop blaming him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Jesus Christ people you know this is not Batistas fault. Its VINCES fault because Vince is in charge of booking not Batista so people really need to stop blaming him


It is Batistas fault for demanding a RR win and WM title shot.

It also his fault for calling the current talent C talent in a B era or what ever he said.

Its also his fault for flipping off the fans when they booed him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> It is Batistas fault for demanding a RR win and WM title shot.


How the fuck do you know that? Tell me? Did Batista call you himself and say I demanded a rumble win and a wm title shot? No he fuckin did not. Batista is not in charge of booking end of story. Vince makes the decisions not Batista so get over it and DEAL WITH IT as Batista says


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

Jof said:


> I could say the same thing about Bryan after his performance with Cena and Orton in the main event..all of those which drew abysmal buys.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not all that much of a fan of Batista at all. All I'm saying is give the guy his chance to show what he's truly worth before shitting on him like this.


Yep, abysmal. Basically, summerslam was right in line with 2011 and HIAC did the best in 4 years. Oh, are you talking about Battleground, which happened mere weeks after the last ppv and before HITC? Let's put it this way. There were two ppvs in one month and one drew an "abysmal" 114k and the second one drew 30k more than the previous HIAC. That means that Daniel Bryan helped draw over 300,000 ppv buys in a single month.

Anyway, just like to clear up ridiculous comments.

Batista should be given a chance. The problem is that it shouldn't be the biggest show of the year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> How the fuck do you know that? Tell me? Did Batista call you himself and say I demanded a rumble win and a wm title shot? No he fuckin did not. Batista is not in charge of booking end of story. Vince makes the decisions not Batista so get over it and DEAL WITH IT as Batista says


Because why would they put it in his control oh you will win the RR and get a WWE title shot at WM if he didn't want it in there?
There would be no reason to even put that in his contract now would there?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Good.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

youmakemeleery said:


> Batista should be given a chance. The problem is that it shouldn't be the biggest show of the year.


I agree

Batista + Title win + WM30 = Worst mistake in recent wrestling history


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

What I've said all along, wwe making Batista be bigger than he actually is. Not surprised in the least. I still don't think he's getting the title at WM though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting on the ratings breakdowns for Batista segments.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm still waiting on the ratings breakdowns for Batista segments.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

So if Vince is not happy that Batista is not getting cheered, what the hell has he been watching during Cena's segments for the last nine years? :side:

As for Batista, he would have been receiving good pops if he had been booked in a high profile feud outside of the title picture. Winning the Rumble instead of Bryan and Punk seemed like a slap to the face of the loyal fans who invested in them for the past couple of years. Batista may not be completely responsible, but he is part of the problem. Surely, he must have realized that he could potentially get booed for such a massive push out of nowhere. Then again, Batista probably believes he's a bigger draw than Rock.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

IntellectualSavior said:


>


:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

IntellectualSavior said:


> Have you actually watched WWE recently, or are you just throwing out your fantasies?
> 
> *For starters, Brock Lesnar is hardly their biggest star - in fact, he almost seems like an afterthought.*
> 
> ...












Afterthought, my ass.

He's one of the few reasons(aside from D-bryan) why people watch RAW.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Uhh...No. Afterthought, my ass.


A guy who only wrestles a thumbful of matches a year, which don't even draw that much, and don't even last for more than a few minutes (in the most recent instance, anyway)?

I can't remember the last time Brock Lesnar was considered a 'big draw' for a WWE event. Seriously, he was on the poster for Extreme Rules last year, now he's just sort of 'there'. He has no direction and doesn't frequently appear on Raw.

Explain to me how he's their 'biggest star' if he doesn't even get advertised, promoted or utilized very often?
I can't stand John Cena, but as much as it pains me to say it, he's a bigger star than Brock Lesnar any day of the week.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Brock isn't exactly an afterthought but the only time he was definitely the center of the show was feuding with Cena. 

He is booked like a "fart in the wind".


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Batista shoul be returning with a match in WM that doesn't involve the title, and then make him the contender in EC. But no, rushing the things like WWE has been doing it for the last 5 years at least. 

Worst part is they put Batista in a filler feud with ADR, someone who doesn't have any reaction at all.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

IntellectualSavior said:


> A guy who only wrestles a thumbful of matches a year, which don't even draw that much, and don't even last for more than a few minutes (in the most recent instance, anyway)?
> 
> I can't remember the last time Brock Lesnar was considered a 'big draw' for a WWE event. Seriously, he was on the poster for Extreme Rules last year, now he's just sort of 'there'. He has no direction and doesn't frequently appear on Raw.
> 
> ...


Did I say he was their Biggest Star?

I said he was one of the few reasons that people watch RAW. 

Learn to read, buddy. 





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Brock isn't exactly an afterthought but the only time he was definitely the center of the show was feuding with Cena.
> 
> He is booked like a "fart in the wind".


I bet Brock's farts can topple buildings...


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Did I say he was their Biggest Star?
> 
> I said he was one of the few reasons that people watch RAW.
> 
> Learn to read, buddy.



Are you sure I'm the one who needs to learn to read? Your initial response was clearly (you even bolded it for emphasis) to my saying that 'Brock is hardly their biggest star'.

...So, yes. Right there. fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Aww, poor Vince. Take your money and go pout.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

No shit.. and here I was thinking he'd be delighted


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Jakall said:


> I don't understand how there is the confusion about Batista's status level. He's not Hogan, Austin, Rock, Sting, HBK, etc...*these guys truly are immortal*.


Only the Undertaker is immortal ive seen him buried at least twice.



MEMS said:


> Ha ha oh how I'd live to be a fly on the wall in Vinces office.
> 
> The guy wasn't that good in his prime. Nobody gave a crap whether we ever saw him again. He's just another guy.


True i remember watching Wrestlemania 21 no one even knew who he was.


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

Batista wasn't that over in 2010 when he left so why would he be more over now?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What heel is over enough that Batista could have come back as a face against though? I think folks would have cheered the Shield and Wyatt's over him. HHH vs Batista would be shit on as well if Batista was the conquering hero to face HHH (much like Big Show was pigeon-holed into the spot over Bryan). 

Maybe if Ryback was kept strong that could have been a spot for Batista to return to. 

Otherwise he needed to come back a heel, but couldn't as he's basically back to shill his big summer movie. Heel Batista had so much more avenues, including being the heel vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What heel is over enough that Batista could have come back as a face against though? I think folks would have cheered the Shield and Wyatt's over him. HHH vs Batista would be shit on as well if Batista was the conquering hero to face HHH (much like Big Show was pigeon-holed into the spot over Bryan).
> 
> Maybe if Ryback was kept strong that could have been a spot for Batista to return to.
> 
> Otherwise he needed to come back a heel, but couldn't as he's basically back to shill his big summer movie. Heel Batista had so much more avenues, including being the heel vs Daniel Bryan.


I think... if he said I was back to put an end to Brock's rampage and it was booked as an upper card grudge match, fans could have got behind that.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

guru of wrestling said:


> True i remember watching Wrestlemania 21 no one even knew who he was.


Yikes, you must mean 3 months later when he was put on the B show and had some of the worst matches in the company's history with guys like JBL. And then he went and got injured.....

It was all officially downhill after his 2008 face vs face fued with John Cena. He should have retired after that for good.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Yikes, you must mean 3 months later when he was put on the B show and had some of the worst matches in the company's history with guys like JBL. And then he went and got injured.....
> 
> It was all officially downhill after his 2008 face vs face fued with John Cena. He should have retired after that for good.


Yeh he went to smackdown and was the made the main guy was one of the most popular guys in the company i remember that.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

:genius




Vince McMahon needs to relax. It's not a big deal, Batista will be over again. The fans are just sorely disappointed in the product right now and the direction of the company, It's not just Batista. A lot of people are not over right now. WrestleMania XXX is suppose to be the biggest WrestleMania of all time, and it's going to be a complete disaster because the fans didn't get what they want. It's a damn shame really.. oh well, you know what Vince needs to do? He needs to suck it up, go through with the original plan and see how it goes. Batista might get a huge pop at WrestleMania, we'll have to wait and see. There's not much they can do now, they're already in too deep. I'm sure Batista was virtually guaranteed a World Title run some time this year. He's going to get it so the fans have to find a way to deal with it.. Batista would be over right now if it wasn't for their terrible booking last year, costing Daniel Bryan the WWE Title 2 times, that's when it all went south... Things will be just fine, Vince needs to have faith in his talent & his audience.​


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

people talk about bryan like he's the next stone cold. the guys a boring midget who throws weak ass punches and kicks, and stole that "YES!" chant bullshit from diego sanchez. batista was just as, if not MORE over than bryan has ever been. that's not saying i agree with batista being in the main event though, bryan would have made more sense, obviously. that doesn't change the fact though that people overrate the shit out of bryan.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> people talk about bryan like he's the next stone cold. the guys a boring midget who throws weak ass punches and kicks, and stole that "YES!" chant bullshit from diego sanchez. batista was just as, if not MORE over than bryan has ever been. that's not saying i agree with batista being in the main event though, bryan would have made more sense, obviously. that doesn't change the fact though that people overrate the shit out of bryan.


That's your argument? Overrated? He might be, a lot of people in WWE are overrated... That doesn't change the fact he's the most popular guy in WWE.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I think... if he said I was back to put an end to Brock's rampage and it was booked as an upper card grudge match, fans could have got behind that.


Agreed. I'd have liked to have seen it tbh and i think most people would have settled for this and been fully behind Batista had that been the plan. Mania's big five matches should have been 

Roman Reigns vs Triple H *(They've got the hots for this guy so i don't see why this couldn't happen if we had The Shield turn face against the authority before mania. Could then have had Seth/Dean vs Kane/ Sheamus maybe? who aligns themselves with the authority on the card as well. This could have lead to a better feud with The Wyatts down the road also after Mania where they weren't rushing it if they just held back on their plans to disband The Shield for a little while.)*

John Cena Vs Bray Wyatt (*I think pretty much everybody is fine with this match)
*
Undertaker vs Sting ''Legend vs Icon'' *( This could have all been sorted in time)
*
Brock Lesnar vs Batista *''The Animal vs The Beast Incarnate''* 

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk vs Randy Orton for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Bryan wins the rumble, Punk has his brief feud with Kane before EC and then wins the title at Elimination Chamber. (*Freshens up the Bryan/Orton dynamic we've seen too many times recently and also adds a bit of suspense to the match as some would question if Bryan is going over or if they have other plans with Punk)
*


Anyone who bothered to read this let me know what you think, even if you think it's fucking terrible lol. It's a Mania card I'd have loved to have seen.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a combination of a lot of things, and most of them aren't Batista's fault. First of all, nobody was really clamoring for a Batista return to begin with. Second, they treat him as if he's the Rock, giving him no real reason to come back yet expecting him to sell on name power alone. He isn't the kind of guy who can do that. He needs a storyline reason to be here, and they really haven't given one aside from "I want the title." Third, he's 45 years old and being pushed ahead of one of the most over guys in at least 5 years. 

So, yeah. Mostly creative's fault for expecting to just drop Batista into the title picture and have people go ape shit for it.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> batista was just as, if not MORE over than bryan has ever been


Yea! Remember when people used to chant for Batista during other peoples matches!!! oh wait...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> people talk about bryan like he's the next stone cold. the guys a boring midget who throws weak ass punches and kicks, and stole that "YES!" chant bullshit from diego sanchez. b*atista was just as, if not MORE over than bryan has ever been.* that's not saying i agree with batista being in the main event though, bryan would have made more sense, obviously. that doesn't change the fact though that people overrate the shit out of bryan.


:lmao most laughable statement I've ever read in the RAW section.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Considering they made him look like a complete jabroni when he left in 2010, I'm not surprised. Then on top of that they gave him the top spot that the hottest face in the company should of gotten.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> people talk about bryan like he's the next stone cold. the guys a boring midget who throws weak ass punches and kicks, and stole that "YES!" chant bullshit from diego sanchez. batista was just as, if not MORE over than bryan has ever been. that's not saying i agree with batista being in the main event though, bryan would have made more sense, obviously. that doesn't change the fact though that people overrate the shit out of bryan.


Hell no. Batista is more over with the non-wrestling crowd, but again, Bryan can't do that, only Vince can get him over with the non-wrestling crowd.

Bryan's the most over guy in wrestling since Stone Cold. Not even Cena got the monster pops Bryan gets when he was at top.

Batista got some huge reactions but later on in his career he just died down especially with his heel turn he was made to look weak and lame on his way out.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It's simple they thought Batista could replicate what Rock did and even what Lesnar has done to an extent.

Problem is he is no where near The Rock's league nor is he anywhere near Brock's.

Winning the Rumble after the week he returned in favor of 2 crowd favorites in Bryan and Punk was always gonna end badly.

His got a WM30 mainevent, a guaranteed title run cause of it and no one gives a flying fuck about it. Hopefully they learn form this.

Fuck the nostalgia, Batista is far from nostalgic.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I was all for him returning initially. I was never a huge Batista fan, but I thought adding him to the Rumble was a cool idea and would be an exciting return... I didn't expect him to win the fucking thing!

Surely Rule #1 is never let a part-timer come back for a week and win one of the biggest matches of the year. It shits on an entire roster and audience simultaneously.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

it doesnt help that the hype for Guardians of the Galaxy hasn't even really gotten rolling yet.. after that movie Batista should be a bigger star since he's one of the main characters in it. It doesn't come out until August, they can't even really promote it to coincide with Wrestlemania.. poor timing to bring Batista back IMO.

Just reeks of desperation because they couldn't get Rock again for WM 30 so they thought Batista would be a suitable replaceable, I can just picture Vince saying "just shave his head too, these marks won't even know the difference!"


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

So in retrospect presides bryan and cesaro if anyone else wins at EC the crowd will not be interested and will chant random stuff and boo

Yet got that badddddd feeling that orton is gunna win  




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Agreed. I'd have liked to have seen it tbh and i think most people would have settled for this and been fully behind Batista had that been the plan. Mania's big five matches should have been
> 
> Roman Reigns vs Triple H *(They've got the hots for this guy so i don't see why this couldn't happen if we had The Shield turn face against the authority before mania. Could then have had Seth/Dean vs Kane/ Sheamus maybe? who aligns themselves with the authority on the card as well. This could have lead to a better feud with The Wyatts down the road also after Mania where they weren't rushing it if they just held back on their plans to disband The Shield for a little while.)*
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic card! I'd love to see all of these matches.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

theres only one thing to do...

Batista should abliterate Bryan and cripple him


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

WWE needs to promote his MMA experience more.

show his fight versus Vince Lucero to the crowd. he'll get over.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> WWE needs to promote his MMA experience more.
> 
> show his fight versus Vince Lucero to the crowd. he'll get over.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC3MNMP_GME
This fight ?
:ti


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> So in retrospect presides bryan and cesaro if anyone else wins at EC the crowd will not be interested and will chant random stuff and boo
> 
> Yet got that badddddd feeling that orton is gunna win


Yeah, I pretty much feel that way too.

The only one in the EC that I want to win is Cesaro, but I can't see him getting the strap. He has a match with Sami Zayn on the 27th at NXT ArRIVAL, which I think Sami will win to propel him towards the main roster.

Just my theory though.

Back on topic though, the writing was on the wall loooong before the Rumble even went down. Nobody cared, but the execs still promised Dave the moon. They've made their bed...

Maybe this will teach them a lesson, but I doubt it.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

guru of wrestling said:


> Yeh he went to smackdown and was the made the main guy was one of the most popular guys in the company i remember that.


Yes, quite a lot of guys were popular back then, I recall. Randy Orton was a main event player who was having a year-long fued with the UNDERTAKER. How are his crowd reactions now?? And he didn't even take a 4-year long break.

Kurt Angle was the same way, a MAJOR Smackdown guys, and he'd have been a MUCH better choice to return than Batista.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Never change, Vince. Never change.

(Actually, please do.)


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

bmtrocks said:


> Hell no. Batista is more over with the non-wrestling crowd, but again, Bryan can't do that, only Vince can get him over with the non-wrestling crowd.
> 
> *Bryan's the most over guy in wrestling since Stone Cold. Not even Cena got the monster pops Bryan gets when he was at top.*
> 
> Batista got some huge reactions but later on in his career he just died down especially with his heel turn he was made to look weak and lame on his way out.


Again,overrating Cryan Daniel B+ Bryan to the hilt.
Bryan is on the same level as Rey Misterio and Jeff Hardy at their prime in WWE couple of years back.Deal with it.

Last time i checked,Bryan,couldnt even outperform Guan Sena in merchandise sales.period...So much for being "the most over guy since SCSA":lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince is doing the same things over and over again and is expecting different results.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cack_Thu said:


> Last time i checked,Bryan,couldnt even outperform Guan Sena in merchandise sales.period...So much for being "the most over guy since SCSA":lol


Merchandise/sales and drawing power has absolutely fuck all to do with Bryan being as over as SCSA during the original Vince/McMahon storyline. He's over in the arenas. If booked right, the rest will follow. 

There's far too much they've done to not be able to capitalize on Bryan's success with fans around the world and they are as responsible for their own failure, as well as Bryan's. 

Fans are clamouring for better merchandise for Bryan all over the place and they have him with shit that isn't selling well. 

People are basically screaming "take our money, give us Bryan", but WWE keeps booking him in a way where half those people hold back till his booking improves.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Vince is doing the same things over and over again and is expecting different results.


Actually, I think Vince's problem is that he's doing the same things over and over again and expecting the *same* results. He's still pushing Cena, Orton, and Batista into the top spots in 2014 and expecting people to give as much of a shit about them as they did in 2008, while completely ignoring the fact that wrestling fans want to see new faces and new stars every few years.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cack_Thu said:


> Again,overrating Cryan Daniel B+ Bryan to the hilt.
> Bryan is on the same level as Rey Misterio and Jeff Hardy at their prime in WWE couple of years back.Deal with it.
> 
> Last time i checked,Bryan,couldnt even outperform Guan Sena in merchandise sales.period...So much for being "the most over guy since SCSA":lol


Truth.

Austin shot to the top of the merchandise charts right after his King of the Ring win.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

IntellectualSavior said:


> Are you sure I'm the one who needs to learn to read? Your initial response was clearly (you even bolded it for emphasis) to my saying that 'Brock is hardly their biggest star'.
> 
> ...So, yes. Right there. fpalm


I bolded it to emphasize what I was going to talk about. Sorry if you misunderstood my intentions. :side:







Monterossa said:


> WWE needs to promote his MMA experience more.
> 
> show his fight versus Vince Lucero to the crowd. he'll get over.


Brock would die laughing...Seriously. :brock


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Cack_Thu said:


> Again,overrating Cryan Daniel B+ Bryan to the hilt.
> Bryan is on the same level as Rey Misterio and Jeff Hardy at their prime in WWE couple of years back.Deal with it.
> 
> Last time i checked,Bryan,couldnt even outperform Guan Sena in merchandise sales.period...So much for being "the most over guy since SCSA":lol


Sales wise Bryan isn't close to Cena, but in terms of pop, he's way more over than Cena. The pop when his music hits is huge, and the constant huge Yes! chants are insane.

When was the last time Cena had a babyface pop/chant that was similar to Bryan after Bryan turned on Wyatt and sat on top of the cage? Amazing visual and one that Cena doesn't deliver.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

bmtrocks said:


> Hell no. Batista is more over with the non-wrestling crowd, but again, Bryan can't do that, only Vince can get him over with the non-wrestling crowd.
> 
> *Bryan's the most over guy in wrestling since Stone Cold. Not even Cena got the monster pops Bryan gets when he was at top.*
> 
> Batista got some huge reactions but later on in his career he just died down especially with his heel turn he was made to look weak and lame on his way out.


is that a fucking joke?

batista was JUST as over as bryan back in 05'. holy shit, these bryan fans are delusional as shit. LOL @ saying he's the most over guy since stone cold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> is that a fucking joke?
> 
> batista was JUST as over as bryan back in 05'. holy shit, these bryan fans are delusional as shit. LOL @ saying he's the most over guy since stone cold.


Bryan is the most over guy since Austin or the Rock

Batista was never as over as DB is right now. Not to mention DB is getting mentions on ESPN and the USA Today.

And Batista was booked super strong when he was over. The WWE has been trying to bury DB for years and he keeps getting more and more over. Just think if the WWE would book DB like Cena or Sheamus.

he would easily be right up there with Cena. But the WWE loves to constantly put down DB and call him a B talent etc, its a huge surprise DB is as over as he is. Just look at what happens to Ryder, Ziggler and Drew when they got buried.

To see how over DB is, no one in the history of wrestling has been attempted to be buried as much as DB and keeps getting more popular not less.

No one.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> is that a fucking joke?
> 
> batista was JUST as over as bryan back in 05'. holy shit, these bryan fans are delusional as shit. LOL @ saying he's the most over guy since stone cold.


Batista, at his peak, was maybe 1/4th as over as Bryan to be completely fair.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan is the most over guy since Austin or the Rock
> 
> Batista was never as over as DB is right now. Not to mention DB is getting mentions on ESPN and the USA Today.
> 
> ...


PEOPLE WOULD HATE HIM. all you people do is bitch and moan about cena being protected, always winning, etc. so if they give that treatment to bryan, it would be alright? LOL. and yes, batista was JUST as over as bryan during his peak. and yeah, he's getting mentions, but he's not a front cover sensation like rounda rousey. shit, fucking *KIMBO SLICE* was even on the cover of ESPN. get the fuck outta here, lol.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Deptford said:


> Batista, at his peak, was maybe 1/4th as over as Bryan to be completely fair.


This is so true. Neither Lesnar at WM19, Benoit at WM20, Batista at WM21 and Cena at WM22, were as over as Bryan is today. In fact I don't remember someone as over as Bryan is since Austin or Rock.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> This is so true. Neither Lesnar at WM19, Benoit at WM20, Batista at WM21 and Cena at WM22, were as over as Bryan is today. I fact I don't remember someone as over as Bryan is since Austin or Rock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> PEOPLE WOULD HATE HIM. all you people do is bitch and moan about cena being protected, always winning, etc. so if they give that treatment to bryan, it would be alright? LOL. and yes, batista was JUST as over as bryan during his peak. and yeah, he's getting mentions, but he's not a front cover sensation like rounda rousey. shit, fucking *KIMBO SLICE* was even on the cover of ESPN. get the fuck outta here, lol.


When I say book him like Cena or Sheamus, what I mean is give him a legit push and title reign.

Not always trying to bury the guy and actually giving him good main even feuds.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> is that a fucking joke?
> 
> batista was JUST as over as bryan back in 05'. holy shit, these bryan fans are delusional as shit. LOL @ saying he's the most over guy since stone cold.


He really, really wasn't. Even in his absolute, tip-top prime, he never got anywhere near the reactions that Bryan gets, least of all on as consistent a basis.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


>








And dont forget, DBs chants are getting so loud and his chants and name being chanted on other segments during raw the WWE has started to mute his chants and turn it down to make it not sound as loud.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And dont forget, DBs chants are getting so loud and his chants and name being chanted on other segments during raw the WWE has started to mute his chants and turn it down to make it not sound as loud.


guy, are you deaf? did you hear angle's pop in that vid? have you heard goldberg's pops throughout his career? but you know what, forget it. if people wanna cheer a boring ass midget who tries to build up a weak ass drop kick, then more power to them. in the end, he'll never be as technical as angle, as powerful as goldberg, or as charismatic as the rock. he's just a boring ass little wrestler who stole that "YES!" shit from a legitimate MMA fighter. mind you, i used to like bryan, but he's overrated to such a degree that i have no choice but to dislike him.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


>


Angle was over as a heel, but Goldberg in WWE was a one time thing. He was booed at Backlash in his match against the Rock and even aganist Jericho. In general he was a big letdown in WWE. 

Bryan is a very special case. The WWE has tried to bury him several times and people still love him.


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

the best thing the company could do for WM is make it a triple threat match and put Bryan in there. Thats the only way anyone is going to give a shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> guy, are you deaf? did you hear angle's pop in that vid? have you heard goldberg's pops throughout his career? but you know what, forget it. if people wanna cheer a boring ass midget who tries to build up a weak ass drop kick, then more power to them. in the end, he'll never be as technical as angle, as powerful as goldberg, or as charismatic as the rock. he's just a boring ass little wrestler who stole that "YES!" shit from a legitimate MMA fighter.


I think you are deaf. The DB chants are louder. And you are calling Daniel Bryan boring yet you are a batista and goldberg fan?

Daniel Bryan is better than golberg and batista combined.

And those yes yes yes chants are during a DB MATCH not even during his intro or promo like those examples you have are.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> guy, are you deaf? did you hear angle's pop in that vid? have you heard goldberg's pops throughout his career? but you know what, forget it. if people wanna cheer a boring ass midget who tries to build up a weak ass drop kick, then more power to them. in the end, *he'll never be as technical as angle*, as powerful as goldberg, or as charismatic as the rock. he's just a boring ass little wrestler who stole that "YES!" shit from a legitimate MMA fighter. mind you, i used to like bryan, but he's overrated to such a degree that i have no choice but to dislike him.


:andy


I do have to say that Batista got a really bad break. A lot of his boos are just based on the fact that he isn't Bryan. He's getting an extreme version of the Sheamus treatment from some crowds. Maybe he would get some heat some crowds if he wasn't taking the role that everyone wanted Bryan to take but I don't think there's anyway that it would be this bad. He managed to become Public Enemy #1 to the IWC just because he won a match that we/they/whatever wanted Bryan to win.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Batista isn't Bryan, so that hurt him when he won the Rumble. But I do remember hearing people say who The Compromise King was and lots of people
on the internet and casual fans would have liked to see a storyline about Punk getting his Mania Main Event and wrestling Triple H or possibly even Orton
or Batista for a heavyweight title.

So now Punk isn't in the company right now and to some extent Batista is getting blamed for that. 

The fans were not going to put up with a guy taking over Bryan and Punk's collective spot in the company. 
They had to have known that.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> guy, are you deaf? did you hear angle's pop in that vid? have you heard goldberg's pops throughout his career? but you know what, forget it. if people wanna cheer a boring ass midget who tries to build up a weak ass drop kick, then more power to them. in the end, *he'll never be as technical as angle*, as powerful as goldberg, or as charismatic as the rock. he's just a boring ass little wrestler who stole that "YES!" shit from a legitimate MMA fighter. mind you, i used to like bryan, but he's overrated to such a degree that i have no choice but to dislike him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> guy, are you deaf? did you hear angle's pop in that vid? have you heard goldberg's pops throughout his career? but you know what, forget it. if people wanna cheer a boring ass midget who tries to build up a weak ass drop kick, then more power to them. in the end, he'll never be as technical as angle, as powerful as goldberg, or as charismatic as the rock. he's just a boring ass little wrestler who stole that "YES!" shit from a legitimate MMA fighter. mind you, *i used to like bryan, but he's overrated to such a degree that i have no choice but to dislike him*.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wagg said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/vince-happy-top-wwe-star-titus-vs-darren-talk/
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you shove him down our throats and winning the Rumble one week after his return.


your name :jt4


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

#Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


what are you laughin at? bryan will never...and I mean never...be on the same page as benoit and angle


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

#Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Please, please tell me you don't honestly believe is as good a technical wrestler as Kurt Angle, you know, the Olympic gold Medalist...

Bryan marks are hitting new levels of delusion with every passing day. Fucking painful.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

still think it's a crime against humanity that batista's return wasn't a surprise and that he isn't finishing his feud with cena atm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

michelem said:


> what are you laughin at? bryan will never...and I mean never...be on the same page as benoit and angle


You have to be kidding me.

Daniel Bryan has been the best technical wrestler in the world for the past 10 plus years. DB is better than both Angle and Beniot at pro wrestling.



Zigberg said:


> Please, please tell me you don't honestly believe is as good a technical wrestler as Kurt Angle, you know, the Olympic gold Medalist...
> 
> Bryan marks are hitting new levels of delusion with every passing day. Fucking painful.



He is better and has been better than Angle. You know that DB has been voted the best technical wrestler by Wrestling Observer every year since 2005 right?

That is IN A ROW


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> is that a fucking joke?
> 
> batista was JUST as over as bryan back in 05'. holy shit, these bryan fans are delusional as shit. LOL @ saying he's the most over guy since stone cold.


There's opinion, and then there's definitive fact. Batista in 2005 does not touch Daniel Bryan in 2014 in terms of over-ness with crowd after crowd, and this is coming from someone who absolutely LOVED Batista in 2005. Loved the guy. He was great, and definitely the most over face on the roster, even ahead of Cena. They won the world titles on the same night, and by SummerSlam a few months later, the fans had turned on Cena but were still solidly behind Batista.

I know, because I was there.

Still, no amount of revisionist history will make 2005 Batista get the reactions that Daniel Bryan gets night in and night out. It just won't. Let's be realistic here, people.



It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> i used to like bryan, but he's overrated to such a degree that i have no choice but to dislike him.


You stop liking things if they become highly rated? That's emblematic of the behavior of whiny emo kids who live in their parents' pool house and immediately start hating a band once they sign with a major label. Give me a break. Daniel Bryan is highly rated because he's a great worker and more over than any wrestler, face or heel, since 2003 "Hollywood" Rock, and that is a fact. Christ, I'm not even a Bryan mark and I can see that.


----------



## cenationwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have to be kidding me.
> 
> Daniel Bryan has been the best technical wrestler in the world for the past 10 plus years. DB is better than both Angle and Beniot at pro wrestling.


You are WRONG. DB is the best wrestler in the history of pro wrestling. He makes every top star from any era look like garbage. Db is amazing!!!!!!!! Im chanting yes yes as im typing this out!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I truly believe the majority of brain dead morons at WWE events simply enjoy chanting "YES!", more than or rather than having such an immense love for Daniel Bryan.

He will never, ever in a hundred billion fucking years big as big or genuinely popular/over as your Stone Cold's, Rock's and Hogan's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> I truly believe the majority of brain dead morons at WWE events simply enjoy chanting "YES!", more than or rather than having such an immense love for Daniel Bryan.
> 
> He will never, ever in a hundred billion fucking years big as big or genuinely popular/over as your Stone Cold's, Rock's and Hogan's.


Yet at this very moment he is as big and popular as those wresters were

Don't let the truth get in the way of your argument.

and when those guys got popular the WWE didn't try to bury them let they have constantly tried to do with DB. DB has only gotten more and more popular the harder the WWE tries to bury him. that tells you something.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Zigberg said:


> I truly believe the majority of brain dead morons at WWE events simply enjoy chanting "YES!", more than or rather than having such an immense love for Daniel Bryan.


I truly believe the majority of brain dead morons at WWF events simply enjoyed chanting "What?", more than or rather than having such an immense love for Steve Austin.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> I truly believe the majority of brain dead morons at WWE events simply enjoy chanting "What?", more than or rather than having such an immense love for Steve Austin.


Erm, yes, the "What?" chants quite clearly have absolutely nothing to do with Austin any more. Well done.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Zigberg said:


> Erm, yes, the "What?" chants quite clearly have absolutely nothing to do with Austin any more. Well done.


I'm referencing when they were doing it while Austin was in action, obviously. Try to keep up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Erm, yes, the "What?" chants quite clearly have absolutely nothing to do with Austin any more. Well done.


Austin is the one who started the WHAT chants. And they were a big a part of his gimmick when he was wrestling and its still around today.

The poster was comparing the what chants to when Austin was around, just like others are comparing the yes chants to DB now.

Its a legit comparison.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I find it hilarious and ironic that everything Vince thinks is required to build a top face is actually the perfect way to build an ultimate heel.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Please, please tell me you don't honestly believe is as good a technical wrestler as Kurt Angle, you know, the Olympic gold Medalist...
> 
> Bryan marks are hitting new levels of delusion with every passing day. Fucking painful.





michelem said:


> what are you laughin at? bryan will never...and I mean never...be on the same page as benoit and angle


Kurt Angle is not a better technical wrestler than Bryan. Any objective fan would tell you that.. Majority of Kurt's matches since 2002 were devoid of any wrestling psychology. Once Angle became the 'wrestling machine' his matches consisted of a million suplexes and very little selling. He was never a great mat wrestler, would rarely ever work over the ankle before setting up the ankle lock (basic wrestling psychology), and his matches often end in a tired finisher sequence. I would never argue that Bryan's a better technical wrestler than Benoit but I'd easily rank Bryan above Kurt.

Of course, this argument is fruitless since I'm talking to the biggest halfwit on this forum and someone who thinks Batista is the second coming of christ.


----------



## cenationwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

On a scale of 1 to Daniel Bryan (10), I would say the Rock and Austin are a solid 6.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Love how batista fans know he can't be mentioned in the same sentence as bryan when it comes to wrestling so actual good wrestlers such as Kurt angle and benoit are being brought up to substitute


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

thaimasker said:


> Love how batista fans know he can't be mentioned in the same sentence as bryan when it comes to wrestling so actual good wrestlers such as Kurt angle and benoit are being brought up to substitute


LOL That's what I Thought. 

But speaking of Benoit, the guy had zero charisma. His tactical ability was the only good thing he had. 

In Bryan's case his popularity sometimes overshadows his awesome wrestling ability.

Kurt Angle is in another league he is a former olympic gold medalist, but I'm pretty sure Angle would love to face Bryan. He knows how good Bryan's ability is.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> Love how batista fans know he can't be mentioned in the same sentence as bryan when it comes to wrestling so actual good wrestlers such as Kurt angle and benoit are being brought up to substitute


love when you talk aboit tecnique and compares batista to a tecnician...

Batista has better phisique than brian
batista has more charisma than bryan
batista is amonster compare to bryan
of course i don't mention he has more power
batista has better mic skills
batista is an accomplished star and bryan no


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I find it hilarious and ironic that everything Vince thinks is required to build a top face is actually the perfect way to build an ultimate heel.


So, true a great example would be The Rock. He wanted to give him a big face push as Blue Chipper Rocky Mavia fpalm ...he was so hated by the crowd that end up leading to become the Rock... a big top heel.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

michelem said:


> Batista has more charisma than Bryan


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

michelem said:


> love when you talk aboit tecnique and compares batista to a tecnician...
> 
> Batista has better phisique than brian
> batista has more charisma than bryan
> ...


You forgot Batista has better cardio than Bryan to go with that better physique :ti


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

SoupBro said:


> You forgot Batista has better cardio than Bryan to go with that better physique :ti


i ll judge his cardii at wm... but after havin read that bryan is a better tecnician than angle i don't expect to be talking to objective people


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

michelem said:


> love when you talk aboit tecnique and compares batista to a tecnician...
> 
> Batista has better phisique than brian
> batista has more charisma than bryan
> ...


So much wrong with this paragraph it's unbelievable.. There's 13 years the differ so for certain criteria it's hardly fair. Charisma not at all.. Batista having more charisma.. Right now? No. If he had the charisma to energise the match then he'd have the crowd behind him. 

I'm interested to see EC and WM just to see how he performs in the matches but for me he's washed up now.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

michelem said:


> love when you talk aboit tecnique and compares batista to a tecnician...
> 
> Batista has better phisique than brian
> batista has more charisma than bryan
> ...


1987:
Hogan has better phisique than Savage
Hogan has more charisma than Savage
Hogan is amonster compare to Savage
of course i don't mention he has more power
Hogan has better mic skills
Hogan is an accomplished star and Savage no

That's what a genius like you would have argued in 1987. You people amuse me, no end.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Vince has forgotten give the people what they want he is a huge hypocrite. He isnt hearing the fans the current hottest thing is DB yet he brings old star out of random and trys to shove it up peoples throats. Hear what the fans want. This isnt Batistas fault he was never that big of a star to win the RR and headlining mania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The man showed up 6 days before the Royal Rumble and won it. Of course people aren't going to be proud of that. He was gone for four years and suddenly returns and is now headlining WM 30.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

michelem said:


> love when you talk aboit tecnique and compares batista to a tecnician...
> 
> Batista has better phisique than brian - What does that matter? It doesn't.
> batista has more charisma than bryan - No he doesn't,
> ...


 DB is way more accomplished .


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB is way more accomplished .


ahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well no shit, I wouldn't imagine him being happy with it. What the hell was he expecting from the Rumble and on?


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

So much for B+ Bryan marks idiocy of negging people when posts on B+ Bryan seems negative.It's neg for neg,suckers.

As far as Bryan being the most over guy since The Great One,SCSA is considered - this shit is absolutely hilarious.

When SCSA left WWE,he grabbed offers from Hollywood flicks/sitcoms cuz he was truly "OVER".The one to surpass SCSA's popularity is The Great ONE.Hulk Hogan was another case in point.So was Goldberg who was getting offers during his wrestling career because he was "over".

Now take a look at Bryan's counterpart - CM Punk.His deluded marks at one point were aggregating his talent level on par with SCSA and The Great One.Leaving WWE,CM Dude gets an offer from Brazzers - a porn company,if i aint mistaken.*That's his level.His "cult of personality" is such a joke.Reality bites nonsense.*

Similarly with Bryan,despite the so-called "overness",accomplishments(with regards to crowd control and crap) and loudmouth inference by his deluded marks who seek solace in comparisons with SCSA and The Great One's level of popularity,take a guess where Bryan stands tomorrow if he walks away from WWE,today...Yeah,right..oompa loompa loompa all the way...:lol

Talk about over-rating to the peak?Insofar as IWC is concerned;Daniel Bryan steals the thunder!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You heard it here first, folks. Bryan isn't as over in the mainstream at this point in his career as Austin, Hogan, Goldberg or The Rock upon their retiring from wrestling.

Staggering news.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cack_Thu said:


> So much for B+ Bryan marks idiocy of negging people when posts on B+ Bryan seems negative.It's neg for neg,suckers.
> 
> As far as Bryan being the most over guy since The Great One,SCSA is considered - this shit is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> ...


The reason why posters like you are getting Negged is because of posts like this.

So because people dont have the same opinion as you it makes them idiots or you say they are deluded?

People have already shown how Daniel Bryan is the most over wrestling in the company since the rock and Austin. So if you think they are wrong then why not explain why you disagree instead of just calling them names?

How is DB not the most over wrestler since Rock or Austin? No one has gotten a crowd response like Bryan since them and DB is getting national coverage on ESPN and the USA today because of the yes movement which DB made popular.

Not to mention those guys were pushed to the moon where as DB has been constantly buried yet DB still is the most over person in the company.
That is saying a lot that DB is probably the only wrestler ever who has survived constant burial attempts and keeps getting more popular.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Make him cut a shoot promo on the company = instaoverness


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> *The reason why posters like you are getting Negged is because of posts like this.*
> 
> So because people dont have the same opinion as you it makes them idiots or you say they are deluded?
> 
> ...


Logical posts that defies worshipping of Bryan warrants negging?Borders on sycophancy if you ask me.Anyway,*Go ahead.Nobody stopping you*. #Bryanholes

As for the other highlighted part,Quit making mountain out of a molehill - know what i mean?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not surprised about this at all. No one asked for him to come back. No one wants to see him win the Rumble and main event WM XXX either. And Vince never wants to put the blame on himself or his lame writing team. This is pathetic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cack_Thu said:


> So much for B+ Bryan marks idiocy of negging people when posts on B+ Bryan seems negative.It's neg for neg,suckers.
> 
> As far as Bryan being the most over guy since The Great One,SCSA is considered - this shit is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> ...


 Deluded marks? There's that term I just love hearing. Someone doesn't share the same opinion as THE GREAT CACK_THU and they're deluded. Oh holy one, I'll come to you before forming opinions from now on because I don't know how I could be so deluded to like another wrestler more than one that you like. Your incredible unbias attitude really sold me on your points.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Brye said:


> Deluded marks? There's that term I just love hearing. Someone doesn't share the same opinion as THE GREAT CACK_THU and they're deluded. Oh holy one, I'll come to you before forming opinions from now on because I don't know how I could be so deluded to like another wrestler more than one that you like. Your incredible unbias attitude really sold me on your points.


Man,it's so uncool to embarrass people like that,you know.After an honest introspection,I found out that I'm now ashamed of looking myself in the mirror.srs


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

darksideon said:


> He's not the same Batista from 2010 that's for damn sure, i do find it funny how he was more of a top priority than Sting vs Undertaker.


Exactly. This is not 2010 anymore. We got a long list of superstars in the back waiting for their turn. And Batista returns after 4 years and gets an immediate shot.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Cack_Thu said:


> Again,overrating Cryan Daniel B+ Bryan to the hilt.
> Bryan is on the same level as Rey Misterio and Jeff Hardy at their prime in WWE couple of years back.Deal with it.
> 
> Last time i checked,Bryan,couldnt even outperform Guan Sena in merchandise sales.period...So much for being "the most over guy since SCSA":lol


Umm the merch sales for DB are pretty good (not SCSA level though) but take in consideration that Stone Cold wasn't even a big draw till 98 and was built up in the media as being the next guy in 97.



Bob the Jobber said:


> Truth.
> 
> Austin shot to the top of the merchandise charts right after his King of the Ring win.


Not true, it wasn't really till 97 and 98 till that really took shape.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

You mean Batista isn't as big of a star as the #1 grossing actor in Hollywood? This is news to Vince and the doofus son in law?


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

bmtrocks said:


> Not true, it wasn't really till 97 and 98 till that really took shape.


No, no... gonna have to disagree with you there. It was pretty much right after his King of the Ring win. The '3:16' signs in the crowd the following night were unbelievable. 

:shocked:


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

As far as his ability, he's a better technician than Kurt Angle, though obviously isn't as accomplished then again Kurt Angle is probably pound-for-pound the greatest, most accomplished wrestler of all time. Benoit was a great technician, but he's such a piece of a shit of a human being that I honestly see no reason to give him any praise or accolade at this point. Neither of them were as over as Bryan is right now which is why they were shoved down into the midcard later in their careers after attempted top guy status, and neither of them really drew any big money. Then again, the issue with all three men is Vince's lack of backing. To get over on a ticket-selling level you need media coverage and exposure which guys like Angle, Benoit, and Bryan never really did. Of course if you shove them into the main vent they aren't going to sell tickets, cause it's only wrestling fans aka the people who are already buying the product that realy know who they are and not new fans who may've saw someone like Bryan on Conan and decide to tune into his program or buy his pay-per-view to see what he's all about.

Wrestling didn't used to be like this. Ticket-sellers back in the 70's for example didn't really rely on media exposure, cause wrestling was bigger in the respect that there were tons of people that thought it was still a shoot so they actually believed everything that's going on. Nowadays there's a different attitude and also a burnout from WWE being the only TV program alongside TNA (which just has a lot of terrible booking) that I think in terms of popularity WWE as a whole kind of died off. People like to cite Cena being the guy who is holding the company up, but forget how much of WWE's sales and ratings went down right after guys like Rock and Austin left, yet Cena never gets any blame for this even though he's arguably one of the few reasons people turn away from the product. I seriously here people who don't watch wrestling or go to wrestling shows talk about how stupid Cena is compared to guys like Hogan, Austin, Rock even though most wrestling fans like Cena, the casual audience still hasn't embraced him like they did with Austin and Rock.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Endors Toi said:


> never let a part-timer come back for a week and win one of the biggest matches of the year. It shits on an entire roster and audience simultaneously.


This.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

IntellectualSavior said:


> No, no... gonna have to disagree with you there. It was pretty much right after his King of the Ring win. The '3:16' signs in the crowd the following night were unbelievable.
> 
> :shocked:


Oh really? Let's look then: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwd6v8_wwf-raw-06-24-1996_sport

If Stone Cold was selling merch at the top he wouldn't be in a fucking dark match at Summerslam and feuding with Savio Vega.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm only waiting for someone who says that Daniel Bryan could Jackhammer the bBig Show better than Goldberg and then I've heard it all


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

i believe the fans resent him as him getting a big spot after barely returning and being friends with hhh


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I suppose this is what happens when you return after so many years and just instantly win the Royal Rumble.

I think it will be Best for Business if WWE turn him Heel, otherwise the crowd will just continue to boo him anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course he's not happy. He probably paid Batitsa a ton of money to come back and he's pushing him to win the Rumble and probably be in a match for the title at WM and the guy is getting destroyed by the fans. :lol


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

michelem said:


> I'm only waiting for someone who says that Daniel Bryan could Jackhammer the bBig Show better than Goldberg and then I've heard it all


Who would say that? I wouldn't even want DB to do that (he'd kill himself if he actually did). As a fan as long as DB is wrestling whether it's at the top of the card or not, I'm happy. It'd be great for him to be champion and I do think if WWE gets behind him like they got behind guys like Cena he could be the next ticket-seller legit draw, but they probably won't cause of his strange look and size. Then again, as I mentioned, it's all up to Vince and DB has always been a guy WWE had to force their hand with, and made a terrible mistake of putting him in ticket-seller positions without hyping him up to non-WWE fans to get those extra buys in the first place.

It doesn't help that his premiere feud was with Randy Orton which again, is a guy Vince gave a huge chance, never gave him a Cena push but attempted much like he also did the Miz, and never really panned out and was basically a proven ticket-loser by the time Triple H backed him up as world champion.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

So Vince signed a former star to come in and main event Wrestlemania, he's not over, and Vince isn't happy about it? And only just now is this backstage news being leaked? Ha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH Mark said:


> So Vince signed a former star to come in and main event Wrestlemania, he's not over, and Vince isn't happy about it? And only just now is this backstage news being leaked? Ha.


Yeah its funny they have a guy that is super over, he gets screwed out of the main event at WM and Vince wonders why fans are not happy.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You heard it here first, folks. Bryan isn't as over in the mainstream at this point in his career as Austin, Hogan, Goldberg or The Rock upon their retiring from wrestling.
> 
> Staggering news.


Neither Cena when he main evented his first WM.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

IntellectualSavior said:


> No, no... gonna have to disagree with you there. It was pretty much right after his King of the Ring win. The '3:16' signs in the crowd the following night were unbelievable.


austin was built up for weeks to mainevent raw in october 1996 and that show drew a 1.75 rating. bryan is carrying a house-show brand right now, austin certainly was nowhere near that level in 1996.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

It's funny because Batista's been more of a Hacksaw Jim Duggan than a Rock. Nobody really cares about him and his segments don't seem important and if he were there or not, no one would really care.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He would have been generally accepted as a good return if he wasn't forced into the WM main event. I mean his movie isn't coming out until the late summer, so he could have eased back into things in the wwe, and maybe been put in the title scene for Summerslam or something. 

If he would have came back into a feud with the bully Ryback character, or even if they had Sheamus come back as a heel and join the Authority as HHH's new chosen muscle then have his original chosen muscle Batista return and have Sheamus vs Batista program through WM.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

michelem said:


> what are you laughin at? bryan will never...and I mean never...be on the same page as benoit and angle


What's really silly is that you are putting Angle on the same page as Benoit.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Its b'cause fans don't giv a f''k and neither do I, there are guys that would make the fans happy by coming back, Dave's not one of them


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe they should have waited until Guardians of the Galaxy came out.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

bmtrocks said:


> Not true, it wasn't really till 97 and 98 till that really took shape.


I was being sarcastic. :lol


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

iarwain said:


> Maybe they should have waited until Guardians of the Galaxy came out.


Yep, he should have returned before Summerslam and have a "blockbuster" match with let's say Lesnar.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW flash news Vince McMahon is out of touch... 

A blind-folded, stuck in the basement, Stevie Wonder could see your that Batista is a natural heel... back in 2010 when he was heel Vince was furious about the Batista's heel promo before Mania


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista is still a huge star that goes without saying, he's the only one that got anywhere close to Cena in terms of sustained over-ness from the last generation of stars.

But now you've brought him back, and had him shit on two of the best from the NEW generation of stars (I mean, he didn't shit on Reigns, but kayfabe wise, if Batista wasn't in the rumble Reigns would be headlining mania & the other obviously being D-Bry). You brought him back becuase you were desperate for star power, and watchers aren't they want you to make stars out of new guys, not guys who haven't been relevant since 2010.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> What's really silly is that you are putting Angle on the same page as Benoit.


Wouldn't put anyone on the level Benoit is unless I'm comparing him to other murderers. ugh. so fucking pissed off and disappointed from being a lifelong fan of Benoit ever since he was Wild Pegasus in Japan. Still stings today.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

DDP says that Bryan is as over as Stone Cold,,Hulk or anyone..
But hey who did DDP ever beat?

I will listen once again to the experts in this forum who say that he is not over and the chant is over and Batista is the best thing after bacon.

Also it's cold outside, but let's heat it up in here :batista2


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> austin was built up for weeks to mainevent raw in october 1996 and that show drew a 1.75 rating. bryan is carrying a house-show brand right now, austin certainly was nowhere near that level in 1996.


There's a big difference though, back then the WWF was getting their ass handed to them by WCW, Austin just started emerging. I don't think you can hold any ratings against the guy, considering WCW had damn near an all star cast, and the fact that he went on to be top 3 of all time while putting WCW out of business. 

Isn't Bryan on the other hand pretty much carrying RAW to the same rating level it's normally at? I know when he had his match with Orton 2 weeks ago, it was the lowest rated hour on the show lol. I've seen many say that the third hour is typically the lowest rated, but still, not sure you can say he's "carrying the show" when people don't want to see his actual match.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> There's a big difference though, back then the WWF was getting their ass handed to them by WCW, Austin just started emerging. I don't think you can hold any ratings against the guy, considering WCW had damn near an all star cast, and the fact that he went on to be top 3 of all time while putting WCW out of business.
> 
> Isn't Bryan on the other hand pretty much carrying RAW to the same rating level it's normally at? I know when he had his match with Orton 2 weeks ago, it was the lowest rated hour on the show lol. I've seen many say that the third hour is typically the lowest rated, but still, not sure you can say he's "carrying the show" when people don't want to see his actual match.


Last hour of RAW is always the lowest rated. Also DB being a part of the central focus on Smackdown actually helped it's ratings.

Though again, this is all meaningless, cause Vince isn't behind Bryan like he was behind Austin, Rock, Cena. to get to a ticket-selling status you need more media exposure and/or industry veteran respect ala Undertaker.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

bmtrocks said:


> Last hour of RAW is always the lowest rated. Also DB being a part of the central focus on Smackdown actually helped it's ratings.
> 
> Though again, this is all meaningless, cause Vince isn't behind Bryan like he was behind Austin, Rock, Cena. to get to a ticket-selling status you need more media exposure and/or industry veteran respect ala Undertaker.


Eh, I wouldn't count him out yet. I personally enjoy Daniel Bryan, I think people are going a little far with this "he's the best thing ever" stuff though. The fans are very fickle, in that DDP interview, he mentions how crazy it was when Daniel Bryan "turned" on Bray Wyatt, and it was, but before that happened, there were tons of people on these forums that were saying "Daniel Bryan has been buried!" We don't know the Mania card quite yet. 

I stopped watching Smack down, so I didn't even know he was the focus on that show lol.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> There's a big difference though, back then the WWF was getting their ass handed to them by WCW, Austin just started emerging. I don't think you can hold any ratings against the guy, considering WCW had damn near an all star cast, and the fact that he went on to be top 3 of all time while putting WCW out of business.
> 
> Isn't Bryan on the other hand pretty much carrying RAW to the same rating level it's normally at? I know when he had his match with Orton 2 weeks ago, it was the lowest rated hour on the show lol. I've seen many say that the third hour is typically the lowest rated, but still, not sure you can say he's "carrying the show" when people don't want to see his actual match.


The third hour has been the lowest regardless of the segment for several months now. Anyways, Bryan wrestled twice on the first hour this week and it was the highest since last april.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Zig-Kick. said:


> *Batista is still a huge star that goes without saying*, he's the only one that got anywhere close to Cena in terms of sustained over-ness from the last generation of stars.
> 
> But now you've brought him back, and had him shit on two of the best from the NEW generation of stars (I mean, he didn't shit on Reigns, but kayfabe wise, if Batista wasn't in the rumble Reigns would be headlining mania & the other obviously being D-Bry). You brought him back becuase you were desperate for star power, and watchers aren't they want you to make stars out of new guys, not guys who haven't been relevant since 2010.


go to explain this to all the genius here...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> There's a big difference though, back then the WWF was getting their ass handed to them by WCW, Austin just started emerging. I don't think you can hold any ratings against the guy, considering WCW had damn near an all star cast, and the fact that he went on to be top 3 of all time while putting WCW out of business.
> 
> Isn't Bryan on the other hand pretty much carrying RAW to the same rating level it's normally at? I know when he had his match with Orton 2 weeks ago, it was the lowest rated hour on the show lol. I've seen many say that the third hour is typically the lowest rated, but still, not sure you can say he's "carrying the show" when people don't want to see his actual match.


Just because a couple of people who watch raw with ratings boxes tune out, doesn't mean everyone is.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

honestly speaking..

i think Vinnymac overestimated Batista's so-called "Star" power..

#truth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> honestly speaking..
> 
> i think Vinnymac overestimated Batista's so-called "Star" power..
> 
> #truth


Or he underestimated the overness of daniel bryan.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

They should just roll with the god awfulness of it all, and have him come out to 'hooked on a feeling' tonight.

It would at least put some humour into this clusterfuck.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just because a couple of people who watch raw with ratings boxes tune out, doesn't mean everyone is.


Very true, I'm surprised there's no better data for this type of stuff at this point. I definitely agree Daniel Bryan is over, I don't think he's going to be anywhere near that Austin or Rock level... I'm not just talking about ratings, these guys legit made wrestling stylish and popular for about a good 5 year period (along with the NWO). Most of the time throughout wrestling's history, from my own experience, you were a dork if you watched the show, with those two guys on top, you were pretty much a dork if you *didn't* watch. Even in ways people may not think, Austin for example made that bald head goatee look popular lol, it sounds crazy, but these guys pretty much have their stamp on pop culture history for a big portion of time. 

Daniel Bryan definitely has a lot of potential, between him and CM Punk perhaps they can turn things in the WWE around, I just don't see it yet though... a lot of it really has to do with the current direction of the show as well, they are catering to females and little kids much more vigorously than in the past, as well as the product having a lot of REALLY bad booking. Nothing wrong with not being at that Rock/Austin level though, Daniel Bryan is more successful than 99% of wrestlers in history, just seems like something is missing from the formula, for me at least.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

WWE fans aren't all totally gullible and stupid anymore. Batista was a big guy but he wasn't like so much that when he returned he was going to be a massive superstar. The guy has spent all his time away burying the current product and roster and is rewarded by winning the Royal Rumble 6 days after his return and Main Eventing Wrestlemania when there are far more logical and deserving people who should be in it.

The two most popular guys in the WWE over the past 4 years have been CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and they have made it clear that they want somebody like these two in the main event. I instead WWE give us what they want and not what a lot of the fans want. Orton Vs Batista can be a good match and main event any PPV but it is not a big enough match for a Wrestlemania Main Event.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Vince isn't happy with Batista not being over? Can you imagine what Vince will like at Wrestlemania? Batista is going to get booed out of the building if he wins the World Title.


----------

